# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Pretjerano trazenje hrane i slatkisa

## lamy

Drage moje, imam veliki problem. Od djeteta koje nije krusnu mrvu stavilo u svoja usta do 4.god., sada imam dijete 2.razred koji NEMORMALNO STALNO TRAZI DA JEDE, A NAROCITO SLATKISE. Vec je postala krupnija,jos ne pretila, ali tezi tome. Sve sam probala:razgovarati sa njom tipa: zubi budu ruzni od puno slatkisa, branjenja, razgovora kao sa odraslom, ogranicavanja na slatkis-dva dnevno. Sad je pocela da trpa u sebe slatkise dok se igra s djecom na nekim vecernjim druzenjima :Sad: ((Imam osjecaj da smo stvorili kontraprodukt, da ih sad zeli jos vise :Sad: ((. Sta da radim???

----------


## sirius

Kod kuce ne drzi slatkise, a na jedenje slatkisa na povremenim vecernjim druzenjima ne obracaj paznju.

----------


## Davina

Mi smo dok je naša bila manja dobili savjet koji je tad super funkcionisao a to je da se zajedno sa djetetom ode u dućan i kupe slatkiši za jedan tjedan. Naravno u nekoj normalnoj količini, i da se dadne djetetu na raspolaganje. Ako hoće nek pojede sve za jedan dan ali onda nema ništa više do sljedeće kupovine. Naša je prvih tjedana uspjevala sve pojesti za jedan najviše dva dana, a ona okolo gledala 'kud se magla vija' ali je s vremenom naučila da rasporedi i dugo godina nam je taj sistem bio uspješan.
Sad više nepali :Saint:

----------


## zutaminuta

Pokušaj uvesti voće. Ono koje je fino i slatko. Jedi voće s njom. Prijedlozi: mango, banana, breskve i nektarine, dinje, lubenice. Malo po malo izbacujte slatkiše i uvodite voće. Neka uvijek zdjela s voćem bude puna. Super bi bilo da budu na raspolaganju grickalice koje je teško stati jesti - indijski orasi, pistacije, suncokretove i bućine sjemenke. Na to se jako lako naviknuti, a bogato je mineralima i zdravim mastima. Znam da bi meni (koja sam veliki ljubitelj slatkog) između Milke i vreće pistacija odabir bio ovo drugo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kod kuce ne drzi slatkise, a na jedenje slatkisa na povremenim vecernjim druzenjima ne obracaj paznju.


x
doma zdravo, plus pojačati fizičku aktivnost. kad nema, nema niti natezanja, a bitno je da nema natezanja oko slatkoga i da nisu u fokusu rasprava.

----------


## pomikaki

I ja pokušavam da slatkiše ne nabavljamo, osim ponekad tamnu čokoladu. Mm to povremeno sabotira, a još veći su problem razne tete i prijateljice koje donose poklončiće djeci. Onda se toga zna nakupiti. Za sad nema nitko (osim mene  :Smile:  ) problema s kilama, ali ako mi se djeca počnu debljati, mislim da bih provela ozbiljnije mjere (odnosno, nadam se da bih smogla snage).

----------


## pomikaki

Osim toga, može se potražiti neke recepte za zdrave slatkiše. Moj omiljeni je sladoled od šumskog voća i grčkog jogurta: mislim da ide vrećica od 500g smrznutog šumskog voća i par žlica grčkog jogurta (ili možda skute), a ako vam je prekiselo dodajte 1-2 žlice meda. To sve smiksati malo jačim štapnim mikserom. 
Takvi "slatkiši" zahtjevaju malo više pripreme - djeca će prije posegnuti za gotovim grickalicama, ali ako ih ne nađu kod kuće, mogli bi se i ovime zadovoljiti. Jednom kad se naviknu, možda će i više uživati u takvoj zdravijoj hrani. A vole i kad nešto slično sami znaju pripremiti.

----------


## Peterlin

Moji su dečki isto podivljali za slatkišima zadnje vrijeme. Iz iskustva znam da je to često u periodima intenzivnog rasta, pa "pojačam" prehranu zdravijim stvarima koliko mogu.

Inače, regulator im je kvaliteta tena - kad krafne, čokolada i majoneza počnu naplaćivati račune u obliku prišteva i akni, na neko vrijeme se okane. 

Voće je u našoj kući svakodnevno, s tim da stariji obožava pretežno narančasto i žuto (mandarine, marelice, breskve, dinje) a mlađi crveno (jagode, maline, trešnje, grožđe, pa i jabuke svih boja). Jedino preklapanje je banana.

----------


## Jadranka

Moj jako voli i voce i slatkise. A bome svaki dan uzica bar po jedan slatkis. Al kako mu ne kupit sladoled sad ljeti?  :Wink:

----------


## lamy

Sve sam probala:npr.napravim milkshake od borovnica i jagoda, orasi su stalno na stolu, evo sad je jela lubenicu (trazila je pahuljice,ali nisam joj dala,iako ona hoce i one integralne),a cim je cula da tata od moje mame donosi kolace zatrazila je odmah da jede. Nisam joj dala. Ide 2x sedmicno na trening, a napolju je bukvalno stalno. Iskreno, strah me je dijabetesa

----------


## zutaminuta

Recimo meni milkshakeovi, i to s takvim kiselkastim voćem, nisu uopće dragi. Uzmi voće blagog okusa (datulja, banana, smokva, dinja, mango, kruška). Možda sušene marelice i sl., ali ne kandirano.

Kakvi su joj drugi obroci u danu? Jesu lagani? Možda organizam traži jaču hranu?

----------


## sirius

Pa ne dobiva se dijabetes od jedenja slatkisa.

Kakve su joj bile navike hranjenja ranije? Jeste ju tjerali da jede? Jeste inzistirali da pojede odredene kolicine hrane? Jeste hrani davali velik znacaj prije ( nego sto je ona pocela pokazivati interes)? Sto znaci krupna? Koliko je visoka i teska?
Sto je danas pojela za obroke?
(Pokusavam vidjeti koja je tvoja percepcija situacije.)

----------


## sirius

Npr. meni ne bi palo na pamet ne dati djetetu da jede kolace koje je donjela baka.  :Undecided:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Pa ne dobiva se dijabetes od jedenja slatkisa.


A ne? Zašto onda gnjave s tim uporno da se treba klonit slatkiša?

----------


## sirius

> A ne? Zašto onda gnjave s tim uporno da se treba klonit slatkiša?


Pa naravno da -ne. 
Dijabetesu tipa 1 je uzrok nepoznat.
Dijabetes tipa 2 inzulinska rezistencija u kombinaciji sa viskom kilograma. U djecjoj dobi bi to moralo biti vrlo visko visak kilograma + genetska predispozicija. U Hrvatskoj je ovaj tip u djecjoj dobi izuzetno rijedak ( u odnosu na male Amerikance).

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako dođe do inzulinske rezistencije? Čitam da gušterača mora izbacivat inzulin sve više, onda se optereti i rikne. Karikiram, ali poanta svakog članka ikad o dijabetesu u djece je bio taj da im se ograniči unos šećera.

Mali Amerikanci imaju taj problem jer samo trpaju šećer, šećer, šećer. Svud i na svakom koraku.

----------


## zutaminuta

Eto ga, stvarno lijepo objašnjeno:

" Sucrose, or table sugar, is composed of equal amounts of glucose and fructose, the latter being the kind of sugar you find naturally in fruit. It’s also what gives table sugar its yummy sweetness. (High-fructose corn syrup, or HFCS, is also a mix of fructose and glucose—about 55 percent and 45 percent in soft drinks. The impact on health of sucrose and HFCS appears to be similar.) Johnson explained to me that although glucose is metabolized by cells all through your body, fructose is processed primarily in the liver. If you eat too much in quickly digested forms like soft drinks and candy, your liver breaks down the fructose and produces fats called triglycerides.

Some of these fats stay in the liver, which over long exposure can turn fatty and dysfunctional. But a lot of the triglycerides are pushed out into the blood too. Over time, blood pressure goes up, and tissues become progressively more resistant to insulin. The pancreas responds by pouring out more insulin, trying to keep things in check. Eventually a condition known as metabolic syndrome kicks in, characterized by obesity, especially around the waist; high blood pressure; and other metabolic changes that, if not checked, can lead to type 2 diabetes, with a heightened danger of heart attack thrown in for good measure. "

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/20...gar/cohen-text

----------


## sirius

Mora se poklopiti vise uzroka ( govorim za dijabetes tipa 2).
genetika, pretilost, nekretanje i hrana sa velikom kolicinom ugljikohidrata i kalorija.

----------


## sirius

Male Amerikance brza hrana i zasecereni sokovi puno ranije dovedu do pretilosti, inzulinske rezistencije i dijabetesa tipa2.

to je neusporedivo sa jedenjem 3 bakina kolaca jednom u 4 dana ili pola kutije keksa i 2 sladoleda na nekom drustvenom dogadaju.
uz pretpostavku da su ostali obtoci vise manje uravnotezeni.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, ali šećer može biti uzrok nekretanja, stoga i debljanja, kao što piše u ovom tekstu. Uglavnom, šećer je veliko zlo postao. Strahovi su sasvim opravdani.

I naravno da treba pustiti dijete da pojede bakin kolač, al' treba imati mjere.

Pričekajmo onda lamy da malo bolje opiše jer ovako ispada da joj dijete uživa slatko u količinama kako i mali Amerikanci.

----------


## Deaedi

Ako nema zdravstvenih problema, ne vidim problem da jede slatkise. Kod mene doma je sve puno slatkisa, jedu ih koliko hoce. Kako mogu jesti koliko zele, jedu ih puno manje nego kad sam ogranicavala. Jedino ne smiju uzeti bez pitanja neposredno prije vecere ili rucka.

----------


## Deaedi

A koliko slatkisa je previse? Moji pojedu sada po ljeti najmanje npr. 1 sladoled, onda par keksa, i cca. pola cokolade svaki.

----------


## Deaedi

I kako cura trenira 4-5x tjedno, gladna je svako malo. Evo, sad u 23h jede peceno jaje.

----------


## ellica

Sirius je u pravu.
DIjabetes kod djece se ne dobiva od slatkisa.
Ovo sto ti zuta pricas je vezano uz tip 2koji kod djece gotovo uopce ne postoji.
Lamy trpanje slatkisima i prekomjerno jedenje je kod nas nazalost bio 1.simptom dijabetesa.
Moj je oduvijek volio jesti,jeo je poprilicno zdravo i u nekoj dobi je poceo doslovno trpati hranu u sebe i biti stalno gladan.
Ako se nastavi trazi da joj naprave guk 2puta.

----------


## ellica

Ja nazalost poznam sve vise i vise roditelja cija djeca boluju od dijabetesa od najranije dobi,a slatkise nisu niti probali.....
I vecina oboljele djece uopce nije pretila-naprotiv.

----------


## zutaminuta

Naravno da pričam o tipu dva. Samo taj je povezan sa prekomjernim unosom šećera. Prvi je tip jednostavno nešto na što se ne može utjecati. Ono što sam citirala jako dobro opisuje uzrok posljedicu, naravno, ako se kome da čitati. 

Ako je tvoje dijete dijabetičar to znači da ideš s njim na preglede, krećeš se u krugu roditelja s djecom koja boluju od istog. Naravno da ćeš onda znati sve više i više ljudi. Što je tu čudno? Ovo da djeca nisu probala slatkiše ću shvatiti kao neko karikiranje, jer nema djeteta koje nije probalo. A to da nisu pretila - naravno, ako je dijabetes tip 1, kojem okidač nije hrana već sama biologija organizma.

----------


## Kaae

> Mali Amerikanci imaju taj problem jer samo trpaju šećer, šećer, šećer. Svud i na svakom koraku.


Hmm. Pa ne bih se bas slozila.

Mislim, ima ih koji trpaju. Ali u globalu vjerojatno nista vise ili manje nego "mali Hrvati". Vrticki meni mojeg djeteta, usred americkog Midwesta, nije bas nesto drugaciji od vrtickog menija moje necakinje u centru Zagreba. Naprotiv. 

(Ima brdo toga sto mi se nikako ne svidja, ali recimo nema hrenovki, cokoladnog mlijeka i slicnih napitaka, a ni Kiki bombona.)

----------


## LolaMo

Pa slagala se ti ili ne, činjenica je da je tip 2 među mladima (znaci ne sasvim maloj djeci, ali dobna granica se značajno pomakla) u americi već uzeo zamaha (i to upravo zbog pretilosti i prehrane), dok u hrvatskoj nema još niti jedno oboljelo dijete.
Kod odraslih je što se tiče debljine, situacija u Hrvatskoj jednako grozna..hrvati su debela nacija s lošim prehrambenim navikama.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nda, a prosjek Kaae?

Ovako je u Americi
Odrasli dijabetes: 10.8 %
Kod nas: 5.6 %
http://www.diabetesatlas.org/across-the-globe.html

djeca u Americi: 0.25 %
http://www.diabetes.org/diabetes-basics/statistics/
kod nas: 0.02 % 
http://www.veliki-za-male.com/dijabetes-u-djece/3/

S tim da su zbrojeni i tip 1 i tip 2. Ne mogu naći podatak odvojeno.

LolaMo, naravno da ima i djece s tipom 2. Ako među američkom djecom oboljelom od dijabetesa tip 2 ima 22 % djece, onda i kod nas mora biti bar jedno dijete.

Samo što me zbunjuje što tvrde da je za porast tipa 1 odgovoran loš način života. Mislila sam da to vrijedi za tip 2, jer je tip 1 autoimuna bolest.

----------


## dodagoda

Možda ti je kao i kod nas samo neki skok u razvoju i tjelo traži više hrane i slatkoga. Mene je isto bila uhvatila panika jer se bio udebljao oko 4 kilograma u par mjeseci. radi se o dječaku, isto 2 razred osnovne. Nama je ta faza počela prošle godine pod kraj ljeta... stalno je bio gladan a kad ga ja uhvatila želja za slatkim..to je bilo grozno. Inače nikad ne držim slatkiše doma ali on je doslovno plakao da mu dam nešto slatko kad mu nebi dala. Grozno. Inače je bio dijete koje je uvijek bilo mršavo-u nekim periodima čak i premršavo, 3x tjedno ima treninge i uvijek je u pokretu pa me ovaj dolazak na skoro 37 kilograma na 137 visine prestrašio. Bilo je dana kada on cijelo popodne nebi prestajao jesti  :Shock: . Negdje poslije Nove godine je prestao toliko puno jesti i čak je do sada skinuo 3 kilograma. Sad je na nekih 33,5 kg.
Unutra svega toga smo radili krvne pretrage iz drugog razloga i doktorica mi je rekla da su svi nalazi dobri, no da se nastavilo to prejedanje i debljanje išli bi bili na dodane pretrage.

----------


## Peterlin

> Možda ti je kao i kod nas samo neki skok u razvoju i tjelo traži više hrane i slatkoga. Mene je isto bila uhvatila panika jer se bio udebljao oko 4 kilograma u par mjeseci. radi se o dječaku, isto 2 razred osnovne. Nama je ta faza počela prošle godine pod kraj ljeta... stalno je bio gladan a kad ga ja uhvatila želja za slatkim..to je bilo grozno. Inače nikad ne držim slatkiše doma ali on je doslovno plakao da mu dam nešto slatko kad mu nebi dala. Grozno. Inače je bio dijete koje je uvijek bilo mršavo-u nekim periodima čak i premršavo, 3x tjedno ima treninge i uvijek je u pokretu pa me ovaj dolazak na skoro 37 kilograma na 137 visine prestrašio. Bilo je dana kada on cijelo popodne nebi prestajao jesti . Negdje poslije Nove godine je prestao toliko puno jesti i čak je do sada skinuo 3 kilograma. Sad je na nekih 33,5 kg.
> Unutra svega toga smo radili krvne pretrage iz drugog razloga i doktorica mi je rekla da su svi nalazi dobri, no da se nastavilo to prejedanje i debljanje išli bi bili na dodane pretrage.


Ovako je bilo i kod mojih. Lani i predlani je moj mlađi počeo s tim slatkišima, pa sam im povećala obroke redovne hrane i to je pomoglo. Slatkiše ne branim, ali ne dozvoljavam da se hrane time. Jedu redovnu hranu, a slatkiše samo za desert. I nitko u kući nije debeo, samo ja, he he he....  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> Naravno da pričam o tipu dva. Samo taj je povezan sa prekomjernim unosom šećera. Prvi je tip jednostavno nešto na što se ne može utjecati. Ono što sam citirala jako dobro opisuje uzrok posljedicu, naravno, ako se kome da čitati. 
> 
> Ako je tvoje dijete dijabetičar to znači da ideš s njim na preglede, krećeš se u krugu roditelja s djecom koja boluju od istog. Naravno da ćeš onda znati sve više i više ljudi. Što je tu čudno? Ovo da djeca nisu probala slatkiše ću shvatiti kao neko karikiranje, jer nema djeteta koje nije probalo.


sve zavisi kaj je tebi slatkiš, a mojoj maloj je bio vic štapići, a a klincu su suho voce

----------


## zutaminuta

Tim više vrijedi ovo što sam napisala da nema djeteta koje nije probalo slatkiš, ako ti pod slatkiše ubrajaš slane grickalice i voće.
Meni su slatkiši proizvodi sa rafiniranim šećerom i brašnom.

----------


## dodagoda

Ma podvaljivala ja njemu i banane ui jabuke (voće koje i inače voli)sa orasima ili lješnjacima i sve zaslađeno medom nebi li mu zadovoljilo želju za slatkim. Maznuo bi to i onda tražio snickers... pokušala sam mu danat slatkiše za dijebetičare al njega je tražilo milku, snickers, nutellu :D  Čak smo uveli da za večeru nema pahuljica onih nego fini sendviči od raženog kruha sa  povrćem, maslacem i šunkom da mu čim duže drži sitost.Za večeru se pilo mlijeko ili voda i opet bi mi nerijetko nakon 2 sata došao iz kreveta da je gladan. Onda smo pomaknuli večeru...pa jede oko 21-21:30 i onda  je bilo ok. 
Stavrno mi je bio grozan taj period ....

----------


## Danka_

> Tim više vrijedi ovo što sam napisala da nema djeteta koje nije probalo slatkiš, ako ti pod slatkiše ubrajaš slane grickalice i voće.
> Meni su slatkiši proizvodi sa rafiniranim šećerom i brašnom.


Pa nisi skužila što je napisala ellica: ona zbilja poznaje puno djece s dijabetesom, logično. Među tom djecom, sve je više djece koja su dijagnosticirana a da nisu stigli ni probati slatkiše - npr. ako je dijete dobilo dijabetes u dobi od 11 mjeseci.
Istina je da se povećava broj dijagnoza tipa 1 kod djece (i odraslih), i da se dob kada je dijagnosticiran snižava. 


Potpuno nevezano za dijabetes tip 1, poznajem dosta ljudi koji svojoj djeci do navršenih godinu (a nekada i dulje) jednostavno ne daju ništa slatko, dakle niti industrijsku (npr. kekse, čokolade) niti doma spremljenu (npr. bakine kolače) hranu koja bi sadržavala saharozu. Nije to ništa toliko neuobičajeno, dapače, čudno mi je da netko u prvih 6 mjeseci dohrane dodaje šećer u prehranu djeteta. 

Što se tiče tipa 2 kod djece, nemam točan podatak o tome ima li registriranih u Hrvatskoj, ali činjenica je da u Europi tip 2 kod djece nije zastupljen u većoj mjeri, za razliku od SAD-a, takvi su epidemiološki podaci. Povećanje stope pretilosti utječe na pojavu tipa 2 kod sve mlađih osoba, ali postoji i faktor nasljeđa. Naime, i sklonost tipu 2 također se nasljeđuje, i to u većoj mjeri nego sklonost tipu 1. 
(Najgrublje rečeno: etiologija inzulinske rezistencije ima veze s "pokvarenim" inzulinskim receptorima na površini stanice, a to su molekule čije stvaranje reguliraju geni.)

----------


## zutaminuta

Danka, zato sam i dodala _"Ovo da djeca nisu probala slatkiše ću shvatiti kao neko karikiranje,"_. Karikiranje u cilju da se kaže kako djeca sve ranije dobivaju dijabetes. Jasno mi je to. Moja usputna opaska je da jesu i djeca od 11 mj probala, jer mame rade kaše s keksima. Koji imaju dodane šećere. Da ne spominjem knjigu od Jovančevića koji uz recept za kašu od *banane* i riže dodaje šećer. Obični, konzumni šećer. Ne sviđa mi se to pravljenje englezima, a činjenica je da su bebe okružene šećerom već od šestog mjeseca (a sigurno dosta njih i prije tamo gdje se ranije započinje dohranom)!!!

Da, ja sam među tima koji ne daju nikakve saharoze. Prvo pravo slatko, a da nije voće mala je dobila u rođendanskoj torti. Med. I neće dobiti, bar ne od mene, još jako dugo ništa takvo. Jer voće koje joj kupujem je super slatko. Banane, jagode, datulje, to je toliko slatko kao da je netko polio fruktoznim sirupom.

Osim toga, ona sirota sad ima predispoziciju za dijabetes kasnije u životu s obzirom na to da ja imam u obje trudnoće GD.

----------


## Peterlin

Dijabetes ovdje uopće ne bi bio tema da pokretačica topica to nije napisala.

Logično je da ellica poznaje puno djece s dijabetesom, kad je njezino dijete jedno od njih. To ne znači da ih općenito puno ima nego da se ONA kreće u tim krugovima. Isto kao što sam ja imala prilike sresti roditelje djece s teškoćama čitanja, kad je moj bio jedan od njih. 

Dalje - za pokretačicu topica:

 Ja bih se zapitala da li moje dijete pojede dosta OBIČNE hrane, ne slatkiša nego variva, mesa, mliječnih proizvoda, kruha... jer djeca u fazi intenzivnog rasta često pojedu i dvaput više od odraslih i to je normalno. Ne smijemo suditi prema sebi i svojim potrebama. Oni rastu i kreću se, pa bi stalno jeli. Imam doma dva termita, pa znam. Često im trebaju međuobroci, a ako je na stolu dostupno voće, posegnut će za time i neće tražiti pretjerane količine slatkiša jer to brzo nadomješta potrebu za šećerom. (Kod nas je joker banana - to je klasičan međuobrok koji često nose i u školu). Ja pečem domaće kolače (za koje znam što je unutra) i to se uredno jede kao desert kroz tjedan. 

Dalje - djeca često traže jesti jer im je dosadno. Treba im naći odgovarajuću zanimaciju. Sad su praznici, moji sjede sami doma i najradije bi čitave dane visili na igricama da nemaju listu zaduženja - odnijeti smeće, objesiti veš iz vešmašine, isprazniti suđericu, pospremiti pisaće stolove, pospremiti opeglani veš u ormare, oprati kadu i wc, donijeti stvari iz dućana prema popisu... (to su sitnice, ali meni puno znači da ih ne moram dvoriti, a osim toga popuni im vrijeme kroz dan)

Isto, djetetu treba osigurati KRETANJE. U ovoj fazi rastu neproporcionalno. Jedne godine se malo popune, iduće godine rastu u visinu. Moj L. je u sedmom razredu izrastao preko 20 cm u visinu, morao je ići na fizikalnu terapiju radi kičme, a moram priznati da je i jeo (kao i danas) i ništa mu se od toga nije vidjelo. Moj E. je drugačiji tip, on nije tako jako visok, nego je širi i nabijeniji. 

Što smo učinili: stariji je dobio novi bicikl (jer mu je stari bicikl postao premali), mlađi je uzeo bicikl od starijega (još raste, pa mu se ne isplati kupovati nešto skupo jer će mu iduće godine biti premalo). Idu na bazen, idu s prijateljima na nogomet/košarku i to je to. 

Nemoj brinuti oko dijabetesa - to se ne dobiva samo zbog neodgovarajuće prehrane. 

A kako zabaviti djecu tijekom ljetnih praznika (da ne misle samo na jelo  :Grin: ) - imaš poseban topic o tome. Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## Danka_

> Danka, zato sam i dodala _"Ovo da djeca nisu probala slatkiše ću shvatiti kao neko karikiranje,"_. Karikiranje u cilju da se kaže kako djeca sve ranije dobivaju dijabetes. Jasno mi je to. Moja usputna opaska je da jesu i djeca od 11 mj probala, jer mame rade kaše s keksima. Koji imaju dodane šećere. Da ne spominjem knjigu od Jovančevića koji uz recept za kašu od *banane* i riže dodaje šećer. Obični, konzumni šećer. Ne sviđa mi se to pravljenje englezima, a činjenica je da su bebe okružene šećerom već od šestog mjeseca (a sigurno dosta njih i prije tamo gdje se ranije započinje dohranom)!!!


Usputno ili ne, ali ellica ne karikira, rekla je istinu i mislim da je nisi razumjela. Ona poznaje stvarne ljude koji svojoj djeci nikada nisu dali ništa slatko, a djeca su zatim dobila dijabetes tip 1. 
I upoznaje takvih sve više, jer je nažalost sve više sve mlađe djece pri dijagnozi. Ti ljudi ne lažu kad kažu da djeci nisu prije dijagnoze stigli uvaliti keksiće i slične oblizeke. 

Nije poanta u tome da dokazujemo tko je u pravu, nego u tome da se dijabetes tip 1 javlja kod sve mlađe djece.

Btw. jedenje šećera svakako ne izaziva tip 1, ali ako dijete ima genetsku sklonost pojavi autoantitijela koja vode ka tipu 1, iscrpljivanje gušterače prouzročeno jedenjem hrane visokog glikemijskog indeksa (GI)  i glikemijskog opterećenja (glycemic load, GL) može ubrzati proces bespovratnog propadanja stanica gušterače koje luče inzulin, dakle može utjecati da dijagnoze (tj. kliničke forme bolesti) dođe ranije nego što bi to bilo da je prehrana bila bolje izbalansirana.

Izašla su dva rada u Lancetu nedavno, o faktorima nasljeđa i okoliša na pojavu tipa 1 (Lancet 2016; 387: 2331–39 i Lancet 2016; 387: 2340–48). 

Što se tiče predispozicije tvoje djece za tip 2 kasnije u životu, to ne mora biti tako ako si bila dovoljno dobro regulirana, tj. ako plod nije bio izložen višim glikemijama dulje vremena itd.
A što se gena tiče, njihova je igra zamršena, tako da ne mora biti da će stvarno naslijediti sklonost (gestacijskom te tipu 2).

Svakako je dobro pažljivo hraniti sebe i djecu i slatkiši zbilja nisu nužni dio prehrane.

----------


## Danka_

> Dijabetes ovdje uopće ne bi bio tema da pokretačica topica to nije napisala.


Ne bi bilo ni teme da je pokretačica nije pokrenula :D

Dijabetes tip 2 jest vezan za loše prehrambene navike u djetinjstvu (i poslije, naravno). Savršeno je logično spomenuti ga na ovakvoj temi. 




> Logično je da ellica poznaje puno djece s dijabetesom, kad je njezino dijete jedno od njih. To ne znači da ih općenito puno ima nego da se ONA kreće u tim krugovima. Isto kao što sam ja imala prilike sresti roditelje djece s teškoćama čitanja, kad je moj bio jedan od njih.


Nije sporno da ih ellica poznaje puno zbog toga što je i njeno dijete oboljelo od dijabetesa, ispalo je sporno to što je rekla da mnoga od te djece nisu stigla probati slatkiše prije dijagnoze - dakle, dobila su dijabetes tip 1 u vrlo ranoj dobi.
To nije sporno i nije karikiranje, nego epidemiološka činjenica.

Inače, u porastu je i tip 1 i tip 2, i kod djece i kod odraslih (i odrasli mogu razviti tip 1, čak i u vrlo neobičnoj dobi, npr. nakon 60-te godine života).

----------


## zutaminuta

> I upoznaje takvih sve više, jer je nažalost sve više sve mlađe djece pri dijagnozi.


Čuj, tisuću djece na četiri milijuna stanovnika nisu ljudi na koje lako slučajno naletiš, osim ako ne zalaziš na mjesta na koja oni idu redovito.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ja bih se zapitala da li moje dijete pojede dosta OBIČNE hrane, ne slatkiša nego variva, mesa, mliječnih proizvoda, kruha... jer djeca u fazi intenzivnog rasta često pojedu i *dvaput više od odraslih i to je normalno.*


E, to. Kod nas se tata čudi kako mala smaže celu zdelu sira, vrnja i žganaca. Da on ne bi mogao toliko pojest.

Napisala si sve što je bilo potrebno za reći na temu.

----------


## Danka_

> Čuj, tisuću djece na četiri milijuna stanovnika nisu ljudi na koje lako slučajno naletiš, osim ako ne zalaziš na mjesta na koja oni idu redovito.



Ti mene trolaš, majkemi  :Very Happy: 

Nije bad, pazsad: 

Nisam rekla da itko slučajno nalijeće  :Smile:  

Nego da ellica, koja zbog toga što joj dijete ima tip 1 zbilja poznaje puno takvih obitelji (to dakle nije sporno i u tome se ti i ja slažemo), U TOM SKUPU djece prepoznaje PODSKUP onih koji su jako rano dijagnosticirani, te da se taj podskup povećava.

----------


## zutaminuta

U redu.

----------


## ellica

Aaaaajme u sto ode tema.....
Ja sam samo.pokretacici teme htjela reci da provjeri  guk ako se nastavi trpanje slatkim.I mene su uvjeravali da je normslno.Nije bilo.
Ostalo je Danka rekla.
I naravno da poznajem jer se krecem u tim krugovima,ali nazalost obolila je i mala od frendice,kolege s posla i dijete zene koja radi s mojim tatom.A njih nisam upoznala "u krugovima".
Statisticki podaci za Rh su ti zuta zasatarjeli.
Nekad je broj oboljele djece bio nekoliko godisnje,a sada je to tjedno.
I samo endokrinolozi kazu da je "epidemija"dm.

----------


## zutaminuta

A što kažu za uzrok epidemije?

----------


## ellica

Peterlin mene je moja ped.uvjeravala da je normalno da puno jede jer raste.
Je slazem se,al on je trpao,ne samo kolicinski.Nacin jela.Doslovno zderanje.Glad za sat vremena i sl .
Drukcije je to bilo od "puno"jede.
I nije prestajalo.
Mislim da svi vidimo promjene kod djece kako u ponasanju tako i u toj klopi.
I treba reagirat kao i za sve drugo.....

----------


## ellica

Ne zna se.Spominju se virusi,otrovi iz hrane,lijekova,netko se usudio spomenuti i cjepiva....
Da se zna uzrok bilo bi lakse  :Wink: .
No sad smo off.
Lamy nadam se da je samo faza.

----------


## vertex

Čini mi se da baš nema smisla uspoređivati tinejđere, koji zaista ponekad jedu kao vukovi (iz potrebe), s djecom u 2. razredu osnovne. To uopće nije period nekog intenzivnog rasta i nema baš nekog razloga da dijete jede dvostruko više od odraslog :/

Ako je ona svakodnevno u prilikama da se na druženjima jede puno slatkog i da se nose doma kolači, onda mislim da nema druge nego pokušati malo drugačiji ritam uvesti, i za nju i za sve uključene. To i nije baš jednostavno, ali nešto se vjerojatno može napraviti.

Ja znam više djece koja su bila debeljuškasta u nižim razredima osnovne škole, pa su se poslije istegli. I ja sam takva bila, i moj srednji, koji se počeo debljati baš tako nekako u 2. osnovne (nikad do nekih velikih razmjerna, ali ono - fino je bio debeljuškast), sad brine sam o sebi isteže se i višak je postao zaista mali. To ti je onako malo za utjehu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin mene je moja ped.uvjeravala da je normalno da puno jede jer raste.
> Je slazem se,al on je trpao,ne samo kolicinski.Nacin jela.Doslovno zderanje.Glad za sat vremena i sl .
> Drukcije je to bilo od "puno"jede.
> I nije prestajalo.
> Mislim da svi vidimo promjene kod djece kako u ponasanju tako i u toj klopi.
> I treba reagirat kao i za sve drugo.....


Slažem se. Najbolje je obaviti pretrage i onda se zna sigurno o čemu je riječ.

----------


## Peterlin

> Čini mi se da baš nema smisla uspoređivati tinejđere, koji zaista ponekad jedu kao vukovi (iz potrebe), s djecom u 2. razredu osnovne. To uopće nije period nekog intenzivnog rasta i nema baš nekog razloga da dijete jede dvostruko više od odraslog :/
> 
> Ako je ona svakodnevno u prilikama da se na druženjima jede puno slatkog i da se nose doma kolači, onda mislim da nema druge nego pokušati malo drugačiji ritam uvesti, i za nju i za sve uključene. To i nije baš jednostavno, ali nešto se vjerojatno može napraviti.
> 
> Ja znam više djece koja su bila debeljuškasta u nižim razredima osnovne škole, pa su se poslije istegli. I ja sam takva bila, i moj srednji, koji se počeo debljati baš tako nekako u 2. osnovne (nikad do nekih velikih razmjerna, ali ono - fino je bio debeljuškast), sad brine sam o sebi isteže se i višak je postao zaista mali. To ti je onako malo za utjehu.


Pa pomislila sam na to kad sam rekla da joj je možda dosadno i možda jede iz tog razloga.

----------


## vertex

Inače, ja se sjećam sebe, kako sam obožavala jesti. Teško mi je reći šta je bilo iza toga i je li išta bilo, imala sam jako ispunjeno djetinjstvo i jako lijepo. Ali jelo mi je bilo jednostavno neodoljivo i neprikosnoveni užitak. Jesam li jela iz dosade - pa možda i to, kad nije bilo neke akcije, ali akcije je objektivno bilo jako puno. A nemam problem s težinom u odrasloj dobi, uvijek imam stabilnu, normalnu težinu.

----------


## sirius

Ja bih stvarno voljela cuti sto i koliko zapravo dijete jede kroz dan. Jer postoji mogucnost da zapravo ne jede previse , ali majka mozda nije realna.
Npr. meni nije nikakva drama da dijete pojede velike kokice i 3 dcl kole kad ide u kino jednom mjesecno. I nije mi drama da pojede 2 komada torte i vrecicu cipsa na nekom rodendanu. To su rijetki dogadaji i ne bih to zvala nikakvim natrpavanjem.

----------


## Trina

Podsjetila si me na sina naših prijatelja. U nekoj dobi se počeo debljati od pretjeranog unosa slatkiša (i sve ostale hrane) pa su izbacili iz kuće sve slatko i nezdravo. Pa je mali počeo jesti valjda troduplo slatkog po tuđim kućama. Kod mene (sinov prijatelj je i redovito je kod nas), kod drugih prijatelja, kod baba...To je otišlo toliko daleko da bi tražio od bake da mu kupi nešto slatko pa manično to trpao u usta odjednom da što prije pojede, da ga roditelji ne vide. Sad je stvarno buco. Rekla sam mami i tati da su izazvali kontraefekt ali nisu me ozbiljno shvatili, valjda ne mogu ni pojmiti u kolikim količinama jede van kuće. Treba im dati slatko da jedu ali nekako to ograničiti i dogovoriti se s babama i prijateljima da se svi pridržavaju istoga

----------


## Cathy

Ja mojima ne dramim i uvijek ima čokolade i keksa u kući 
 I koji puta sliste cijelu Milku u pola sata a koji puta zna u ormaru biti 10 Milki i ne dirnu ih po mjesec-dva. Ne smije se napraviti priča od hrane jer onda nastaje problem.

----------


## Kaae

> Pa slagala se ti ili ne, činjenica je da je tip 2 među mladima (znaci ne sasvim maloj djeci, ali dobna granica se značajno pomakla) u americi već uzeo zamaha (i to upravo zbog pretilosti i prehrane), dok u hrvatskoj nema još niti jedno oboljelo dijete.
> Kod odraslih je što se tiče debljine, situacija u Hrvatskoj jednako grozna..hrvati su debela nacija s lošim prehrambenim navikama.


Ne slazem se generalno s tim jer je, za SAD, takva generalizacija prilicno besmislena. Naravno da imaju brojke (ove iz posta od zute, na primjer) jer moraju imati brojeve na razini drzave. No opet, tesko je nesto toliko raznoliko i toliko veliko kao SAD svesti pod zajednicki nazivnik i reci da djeca ovdje jedu samo fast food i slatko.

Ako zagrebes dublje u sve te statistike, jasno je (i objavljeno) da glavninu tih brojeva cine, uglavnom, dvije etnicke skupine koje, cesto ali ne uvijek, spadaju u kategoriju istog socioekonomskog statusa. I to je glavnina problema, puno slozenija od cinjenice da se "mali Amerikanci" prezderavaju slatkisima.

----------


## Beti3

> Drage moje, imam veliki problem. Sta da radim???


Možda je problem baš u ovoj tvojoj rečenici. TI imaš problem, kažeš i to veliki.
 Pa ga probaj riješiti sama sa sobom.  :Smile:  Možda je problem samo u tebi i u tvom viđenju količine hrane. Nađi negdje tablice u kojima piše koliko bi kalorija trebalo uzimati na dan dijete dobi i konstitucije tvoga djeteta. Ili to pitaj njenog liječnika. Ali, tako da to tvoja kći ne zna. Jer, ona očito nema (još uvijek) problem. Probaj da tako i ostane.

Hrana neka bude nešto što je normalno, jesti moramo, hrana nije nagrada ni uskrata, ona je neophodna. Ali je i zadovoljstvo, itekakvo. 
Probaj biti ležerna prema ishrani neko vrijeme, Možda upali.

Naravno, ako misliš da se radi o bilo kakvoj bolesti, mora se to isključiti.

----------


## sirius

> Ne slazem se generalno s tim jer je, za SAD, takva generalizacija prilicno besmislena. Naravno da imaju brojke (ove iz posta od zute, na primjer) jer moraju imati brojeve na razini drzave. No opet, tesko je nesto toliko raznoliko i toliko veliko kao SAD svesti pod zajednicki nazivnik i reci da djeca ovdje jedu samo fast food i slatko.
> 
> Ako zagrebes dublje u sve te statistike, jasno je (i objavljeno) da glavninu tih brojeva cine, uglavnom, dvije etnicke skupine koje, cesto ali ne uvijek, spadaju u kategoriju istog socioekonomskog statusa. I to je glavnina problema, puno slozenija od cinjenice da se "mali Amerikanci" prezderavaju slatkisima.


Ja sam kriva jer sam uzela " male Amerikance " bez naglaska na etickim skupinama i socijalekonomski status. Da je kod nas kulturoloski uobicajeno i ekonomski dostupno , nasa skupina slicnog socijalekonomskig statusa bi imala isti problem. Ovako nasi jedu jako puno skroba, ali u tim slojevima izostaje velika kolicina glukoznofruktoznog sirupa i losih masnoca, pa ih dijabetes ne napada kao preko oceana.

----------


## LolaMo

> Nda, a prosjek Kaae?
> 
> Ovako je u Americi
> Odrasli dijabetes: 10.8 %
> Kod nas: 5.6 %
> http://www.diabetesatlas.org/across-the-globe.html
> 
> djeca u Americi: 0.25 %
> http://www.diabetes.org/diabetes-basics/statistics/
> ...


Zutaminita u Hrvatskoj nema službeno niti jedno dijete (<16g) koje ima tip 2. Znači da mu je dana ta dijagnoza. 
Tko tvrdi da je za tip 1 odgovoran način života? 
Da ne idemo više u dubioze oko dijabetesa, postoji nešto što se zove "dupli" dijabetes..javlja se kod američke djece..tip 2 trigerira tip 1. Grozno teško se liječi.

----------


## LolaMo

> Ne slazem se generalno s tim jer je, za SAD, takva generalizacija prilicno besmislena. Naravno da imaju brojke (ove iz posta od zute, na primjer) jer moraju imati brojeve na razini drzave. No opet, tesko je nesto toliko raznoliko i toliko veliko kao SAD svesti pod zajednicki nazivnik i reci da djeca ovdje jedu samo fast food i slatko.
> 
> Ako zagrebes dublje u sve te statistike, jasno je (i objavljeno) da glavninu tih brojeva cine, uglavnom, dvije etnicke skupine koje, cesto ali ne uvijek, spadaju u kategoriju istog socioekonomskog statusa. I to je glavnina problema, puno slozenija od cinjenice da se "mali Amerikanci" prezderavaju slatkisima.


Naravno, potpuno si u pravu. Postoje i detaljniji podaci, ali kad se razgovara ovak "ugrubo" onda je lakše uzet cijele SAD iako je to u rangu uzimanja cijele europe

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzme se statistika.

Kako tako pouzdano tvrdiš da nema nijedno dijete?

----------


## ellica

Meni je dr.u Vinogradskoj rekla 2012.da nitko.od djece kod nas nema tip 2.Poslije nisam pitala....ali pitat cu na iducoj kontroli.

----------


## jelena.O

Ima tip 2 od poznanika mala od 12 godina, a nekih već, 5-6godina

----------


## LolaMo

Nema šanse da ja ne bi čula za taj slučaj. I to još da ga je dobila tako mala. Možda se radi o mody-ju

----------


## zutaminuta

Svuda piše da je dijabetes tip 1 dominantan ili da se javlja u 90 do 95 % slučajeva kod djece oboljele od dijabetesa. To znači da na 1000 djece oboljele u Hrvatskoj mora biti bar jedno jedino koje ima tip 2. 

Odnosno, prema ovom tekstu, na 1000 ih mora biti 20:
_"U SAD-u dijabetes tipa 2 čini od osam do čak 45 posto dijabetesa u djece. U Njemačkoj i Austriji, primjerice, od 1996. do 2003. godine, postotak tipa 2 utrostručio se u djece. U Europi i Hrvatskoj dijabetes tipa 1 ipak ima 98 posto oboljele djece, dok dijabetes tipa 2 zauzima svega dva posto ukupnog broja oboljele djece."_
http://www.novilist.hr/Zivot-i-stil/...aru-dijabetesa

te ovdje:

_"Nažalost, u Hrvatskoj je gotovo 20 posto djece i adolescenata pretilo i opasno sklono razvoju dijabetesa 2."_
http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje...u-zasto-515982

_"S druge strane dijabetes melitus tip 2 (inzulin neovisni dijabetes melitus) u djece i adolescenata postaje važan javno zdravstveni problem u cijelom svijetu. Iako je u nas učestalost ovog oblika dijabetesa značajno manja, obzirom na epidemiju pretilosti koja u nas također poprima značajne razmjere pitanje je vremena kada će ovaj obik dijabetesa po učestalosti činiti značajan dio naših bolesnika. "_
http://www.poliklinika-arista.hr/dijabetes-u-djece/

Značajno manja kaže. Što ne znači nepostojeća.

----------


## sirius

Sigurno postoji netko. Ako vjerojatno ne u ranoj djecjoj dobi nego OŠ i kasnije. Ali to mi se ne cini tako bitno jer u tom postotku dijabetes tip 2 u ranoj djecoj dobi kod nas ulazi skoro medu rijetke bolesti.

----------


## ellica

Jelena od kuda su?I na tabletama je?

----------


## zutaminuta

> Tko tvrdi da je za tip 1 odgovoran način života?


Na jednoj stranici, nisam mogla kasnije naći opet.

Jutros sam bila nešto nabrijana na ovu temu, pa sam skinula tekst istraživanja, _Incidence of type 1 diabetes mellitus in 0-14 year old children in Croatia - 2004 to 2012 study,_ gdje kaže:

_"Lower T1DM incidence rates and consequently higher annual increase in incidence in Croatia in the study conducted from 1995 onward could be in a certain extent explained with previously reported changes in socioeconomic status and lifestyle."_

Tu nastavljaju s objašnjenjem vezanim uz oporavak nakon rata, ali i vesternizacijom.

_"In any case, it is yet to be determined which factors (most likely exogenous) play crucial role in an increase in T1DM incidence rates. Among several possible causes of this phenomenon, vitamin D deﬁciency and obesity are one of the most frequently proposed explanations."_

Vitamin D ipak isključuju jer Hrvatska ima uveden program profilakse D vitaminom. 

_"However, the increasing prevalence of obesity in Croatia (28) might contribute to the increasing incidence of T1DM."_

----------


## jelena.O

> Nema šanse da ja ne bi čula za taj slučaj. I to još da ga je dobila tako mala. Možda se radi o mody-ju


ne znam znam baš pojedinosti, mala je iz samoborskog kraja

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ja imam slican problem sa 6-godisnjakom. Sad se pokusavamo drzati dogovora da si odabere 1 slatkis dnevno, sto je dosta tesko, pogotovo na moru, zna biti scena i placa.... On se vec poceo debljati, a nije sportski tip, a moram priznati da ni mm ni ja bas nismo nikad bili nesto sportski orijentirani...sto je netko rekao, sjecam se sebe u toj dobi, isto sam stalno mislila na hranu, to mi je bila glavna opsesija, nisam nikad bila bas debela, al ono malo buckasta sam bila...

----------


## sirius

Kako je tvoj sin barem malo slican mom dogovor oko SAMO jednog slatkisa mozes zaboraviti. Kod njega je ili sve ili nista.
( neki dan sam dosla kuci i nasla potpuno praznu kutiju domacice , koja je prije mog odlaska bila zapakirana).
Mi isto nismo niti blizu sportski tipovi , ali dijete guramo u sport . Jer jedina aktivnost kojom bi se on navio je pomicanje misa i slova na tipkovnici.
zelim reci da kod odredenih tipova karaktera jednostavno je ne  pali ta prica. Stvar je u ugodi koju izaziva slatko jer im pozitivno utjece na serotonin i dopamin u mozgu.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Sirius, znam to za sport, isao je 3 god u sportski vrtic bas zbog toga ali to sad mogu okaciti macku o rep. Ja sad preko ljeta svaki dan s njim moram vjezbati istezanje jer je nakon 3 godine sportskog vrtica on toliko nefleksibilan da uopce je moze sjesti na pod s rasirenim nogama, on je toliko odbijao rad da treneri valjda nisu mogli nista s njim, iako za njih imam samo rijeci hvale. Bio je upisan kratko na judo, ali smo zbog raznih komplikacija odustali. Bas je trapav (to je valjda genetski), i onda ga to vodi u frustraciju i odbijanje. Sad smo na moru i jucer ga je neki decko zvao da idu vjezbati u park on je rekao ne hvala da ide doma igrati drustvene igre. I sto da mu radim...

----------


## sirius

Ma nista. Vrebaj. Kad vidis truknu interesa za nesto - djeluj. Ili cete se morati baviti sportom obiteljski. :D
Ne mora biti  sport, moze biti i neki ples. Glavno da je kretanje. ( to sa fleksibilnosti je i genetika. M. se bavi sportom 7 godina, a fleksibilnost nula bodova. Niti to rade na treninzima, niti on ima vremena se uopce time baviti. Par godina smo ga vodili i kiroprakticaru zbog naglog rasta i posebnog polozaja u sportu.)

----------


## zutaminuta

Neki ljudi su više za samačke sportove. Planinarenje, biciklizam, plivanje, a ne ovo gdje je obavezno partnerstvo ili ekipa. Probaj.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Joj, obiteljski sport, samo to ne.... :D

----------


## sirius

> Joj, obiteljski sport, samo to ne.... :D


Kako ne? Ti i muz nakon posla u tajce i majice pa -udri po kvartu. 
Za dizanje utega dizes ovog manjeg u cucnju.  :Smile: ))
Ne mozete nadmasiti MM koji je doveo psa lutalicu kuci najvise iz razloga da ide s njom u duge setnje po sumi ( koja nam je uz kucu). I tako proslo je 4 godine , a on jos nogom u sumu nije usao. :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Plivanje je najbezbolnije od svega.  :Smile: 
K tome ste i na moru.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ma nije on za sport uopce, on je knjiski moljac.... Sport smo mi forsirali. Njemu se svidja ideja sporta, on je mislio kad upise judo da ce bit nindza. A onda je doslo dosadno vjezbanje... Razmisljala sam o ragbiju najesen, da iskoristi svoju masu (visok i krupan), a ne cini mi se da treba puno suptilnosti.  Samo sto je on jos i njonjo pa vristi na svaku i najmanju ozljedu...... Jao nama.

----------


## sirius

Mozes i hokej. Tamo je nesuptilnost pozeljna, a svi su prilicno trapavi zbog puno opreme. 
Osim toga ne moze sebe niti druge ozljediti.  :Smile:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Zuta, pokusavamo vec par godina s plivanjem, jos uvijrk ne zna plivati, boji se, a ktome jos mrzi kad mu voda udje u oci pa se dere da ga cijela plaza cuje da mu donesem rucnik u more da se obrise. A jucer se jos derao iz petnih zila upoomooc osljepio saaam...... A obozava more, al se brcka u plicaku.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Budem vidjela za hokej, nemam pojma o tom sportu, zapravo o sportu opcenito :skartoc:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ili cete se morati baviti sportom obiteljski. :D
> )


x
eto, nabavite psa pa na planinarenje svaki vikend. :D

----------


## sirius

> Zuta, pokusavamo vec par godina s plivanjem, jos uvijrk ne zna plivati, boji se, a ktome jos mrzi kad mu voda udje u oci pa se dere da ga cijela plaza cuje da mu donesem rucnik u more da se obrise. A jucer se jos derao iz petnih zila upoomooc osljepio saaam...... A obozava more, al se brcka u plicaku.


Hahahaha 

kako poznato !!! ( M. je proplivao sa 13 godina, tj. prosle godine na moru mu je doslo da bi ucio plivati . I tako je proveo 10 dana samostalno vjezbajuci cijele dane.)

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Eto, tako nama prolaze dani na moru :D 
Pas ne dolazi u obzir dok stara divlja macka ne ode na vjecna lovista, a mozda ni tad jer je mm uzaaasno protiv, na pse gleda s blagim prijezirom mackoljupca.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja ti isto predlazem obiteljski sport, planinarenje, biciklizam, trcanje, ma moze i puno setanja, obiteljski nogomet... i sl... nesto u opustenoj atmosferi u cemu ce se on osjecat ugodno.

----------


## lamy

> Pa ne dobiva se dijabetes od jedenja slatkisa.
> Kakve su joj bile navike hranjenja ranije? Jeste ju tjerali da jede? Jeste inzistirali da pojede odredene kolicine hrane? Jeste hrani davali velik znacaj prije ( nego sto je ona pocela pokazivati interes)? Sto znaci krupna? Koliko je visoka i teska?
> Sto je danas pojela za obroke?
> (Pokusavam vidjeti koja je tvoja percepcija situacije.)


Ma joj, od neke 1.do neke 4.god nije nista jela. Onda se odjednom projela hvala Bogu. Medjutim, potreba za slatkom se javila u 6.god. Inace jako mnogo voli mlijecne proizvode i meso,npr. Dorucak joj je abc sir, pavlaka, jaja, nekad pahuljice, vrlo-vrlo-vrlo rijetko pastete ili hrenovke, caj. Uzina je neka grickalica (citav dan je u skoli u cjelodnevnom boravku), probala sam davati za uzinu vocku,ali nista od toga. Rucak je meso i neki prilog, ali je to upitno sta ce pojesti jer ne voli skolsku hranu. Rucak/vecera kod kuce je neko povrce sa ili bez mesa. Ali ona sve dok ne legne samo trazi i izmislja sta bi slatko. Ona ce pojest bananu i onda traziti cokoladne pahuljice :Sad: ((

----------


## lamy

> Ja bih stvarno voljela cuti sto i koliko zapravo dijete jede kroz dan. Jer postoji mogucnost da zapravo ne jede previse , ali majka mozda nije realna.
> Npr. meni nije nikakva drama da dijete pojede velike kokice i 3 dcl kole kad ide u kino jednom mjesecno. I nije mi drama da pojede 2 komada torte i vrecicu cipsa na nekom rodendanu. To su rijetki dogadaji i ne bih to zvala nikakvim natrpavanjem.


Od slatka dnevno, kad joj nemam mogucnost sve kontrolisati pojede: dzemic na kruhu uz slani dorucak, uzina tipa male gumene bombone, choco lips, ili nesto sl, do spavanja od moje mame jos pojede malu cokoladicu tipa zivotinjsko carstvo ili lizalo. Ne pije gazirane sokove, samo joj vodu dajem da nosi sa sobom

----------


## zutaminuta

Što znači ručak/večera povrće s mesom ili bez? Jesu li zastupljeni ugljikohidrati: krumpir, riža, kruh, nešto iz te grupe namirnica?
Jedete li vi odrasli voće pred djetetom?

----------


## lamy

Nisam napisala da je imala zadnji put 36 kg, a visoka je 130. Nije ona debela, ima stomacica, i noge su joj malo popunjenije, ali ne izgleda pretilo. Jedino sto sam primjetila na njoj jesu kao male bijele bubuljice-tackice po obrazima i nadlakticima s unutrasnje strane

----------


## sirius

Na ovo sto ti pises ja ne bih niti trepnula.
Pekmez na kruhu ili palacinki uz dorucak mi ne ide u kategoriju slatkisa.
Ok, vrecica ( koliko mala? Ona mala koja se kupuje pojedinacno, ili ona sa 10 gumenih medvjedica?) jest slatkis i bezvezarija za uzinu. Niti zasiti , niti ima nutritivnu vrijednost.
Zivotinjsko carstvo jedva da ima par grama cokolade, tako da i to nije neka ozbiljna kategorija.

Iz tvog pisanja zaista ne mogu razluciti koliko ona zapravo jede druge hrane.
Jer ako ne ruca posteno u skoli ( jer joj hrana nije fina) , a kasnije kod kuce jde samo povrce ( ponekad uz meso), pa do spavanja jos komad voca... meni se cini da je zapravo-gladna.
Mozda nisam u pravu, ali ne mogu skuziti kolike su kolicine hrane u igri.

----------


## krumpiric

Nisam sklona tom nagovaranju da dijete pređe na voće, voće se treba jesti, ali ne u nekoj pretjeranoj količini. Pogotovo što voće koje djeca vole ima visoki GI.
Zapravo mi se čini da nitko od djece tu ne jede puno, nego pogrešno. Barem ovih manjih, ne znam za veće. Ne znam kako bi vam predočila koliko jede dijete koje trenira 3h na dan vodeni sport. Da jede kruh bez ograničenja, pojeo bi kilogram s nečim za večeru bez trepnut, ili 25 palačinki...štagod. Mršav je ko štap. Ali mi baš nemamo doma slatkiše ni toliku količinu slatkog voća...nikad to ne kupujemo. Ne branimo, ne nudimo, hrana nam je služi za preživljavanje (osim meni u nekim životnim fazama kad nemam volje kuhat, što se sada vidi na meni :Smile: ) Kad oće čokoladu, može ju otić kupit. Ili sladoled. Štagod. Meni je važno da ne jede štajaznam kekse umjesto užine, a ne da zabranim čokolade.
A moram priznat da nisam sigurna da će djeca, koja se ne kreću, početi odjednom s kretanjem, ako se ne zaljube jako u neki sport. Ako se vi ne mislite počet kretati. Ta se potreba razvija . I ne mislim da je kretanje samo po sebi nešto osobito presudno u smanjenju debljanja, treba ozbiljno trenirati da to troši kalorije, prehrana je važnija sto puta.

----------


## krumpiric

sirius, zar nije TIP I autoimuna bolest?

----------


## zutaminuta

krumpiric, ciljala sam na to da se za start počne s uspostavom zdravih navika, a kasnije se lako pređe na zdravije voće, od onog šugarlemastog. Ali do tog ne može doći ako dijete apsolutno nikad ne vidi roditelje da jedu voće.

----------


## sirius

> sirius, zar nije TIP I autoimuna bolest?


Pa je, ali se ne zna uzrok. Stalno se spominju neki novi potecijalni okidaci .

----------


## ellica

Lamy i meni se cini da je gladna iz ovoga sto pises.Moj je mahnito jeo slatko.
A neke zdravije verzije sladoleda(domace),domace cokse,muffini.....Ima puno finih i zdravih "slatkisa".
Moj je smotan.I ja sam smotana.
Muz i mala nisu.U vrticu je isao na nogomet(presmijesno),zatim na plivanje i sad vec dugo na takewondo.Uopce nema govora da nema fizicke aktivnosti.Ionako previse sjedi......
Krumpiric je autoimuna je.Ali neki.okidac mora biti.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ta se potreba razvija .


sad si me sjetila, moj j neki dan nije imao trening. bio s prijateljima do devet i pol vani, došao doma, ja i m ležimo na kauču i gledamo tv. on sjeo do nas i nakon par min se digao da on ide trčati jer ga noge pitaju.  :Shock: 
digao se, stavio slušalice na uši, otrčao 6 km, došao doma u deset i pol, otuširao se i išao spavati. 

pitam ga ja da kakav je to osjećaj kad te noge pitaju, šta je to, mene nisu nikad noge ništa pitale...

znat će  sirius, to je isti onaj koji je dane provodio za kompom i kojega si morao metlom tjerat na trening, do prije 2-3 godine :D  

a prehrana...
mi doma isto ne vodimo računa previše o prehrani, osim u smislu da je svaki dan kuhano za ručak, po mom sudu zdravo,  i da doma nemamo ni bombona ni grickalica jer nemamo naviku kupovati, uvijek imamo voća, salate, povrća... za doručak i večeru uglavnom kruh s nekim sirom, pancetom, jaja, slane ribe, šunke - ono, najklasičnija klasika :D   
m jede sve, j je izbirljiv i blitva mu mora biti samo na jedan način spremljena inače ne jede, ne jede maneštre i komplicira. a oboje vole slatko i kad napravim kolač, do jutra je pleh prazan, čokoladu pojedu cijelu odmah... 

doduše i tu je j u zadnje vrijeme počeo fantazirati i spominjati ugljikohidrate, proteine i te pi*darije :D, za večeru traži umjesto sendviča ko sav normalan svijet :D puretinu na žaru, muti smutije i tako.

svašta s tom djecom uglavnom, gledam ga i mislim se iz kojeg si ti filma ispao, čije si gene pokupio i ko je tebe odgajao da mi je znat  :lool:

----------


## tangerina

hahaha cvijeto
mene si 30 godina morao metlom od ekrana micat
a sad znam taj osjećaj kad te noge pitaju, odnosno, ja to zovem da imam crve u guzici  :lool: 

i moram još napisat da moj sin ne bi ni pod prijetnjom smrtne kazne probao ni trešnje, ni maline, ni jagode, ni naranče, ni mandarine...a već godinama me gleda kako sve to tamanim i još pritom mmmčem, on mrtav-ladan
ali u zadnje vrijeme isto non stop traži slatkiše i ja sam to protumačila da raste i razvija se i ustvari je gladan, pa pokušam proturit prvo nešto konkretno, pa onda slatkiš.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Heh, ali moj kaze "gladan sam za sladoled" i ne mis ga zeznut. Ako boze sacuvaj ponudim voce, kaze "ja bih nesto slatko ali neeeezdraaavo"; onda mu obicno kazem da je to otrovna jabuka pa se jos i naljuti.

----------


## Jadranka

> Heh, ali moj kaze "gladan sam za sladoled" i ne mis ga zeznut. Ako boze sacuvaj ponudim voce, kaze "ja bih nesto slatko ali neeeezdraaavo"; onda mu obicno kazem da je to otrovna jabuka pa se jos i naljuti.


Moj kaze nemam mjesta za rucak u trbuhu, ali imam za cokoladu ili rafaelo :D 

Makar, on voce bas voli, al voli i slatkise  :Smile:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa ja ga razumijem, ja isto ko da imam dva zeluca, kad rucka vise ne mogu ni zalogaj, deserta mogu i dva :D

----------


## Lili75

> Ma nista. Vrebaj. Kad vidis truknu interesa za nesto - djeluj. *Ili cete se morati baviti sportom obiteljski*. :D
> Ne mora biti  sport, moze biti i neki ples. Glavno da je kretanje. ( to sa fleksibilnosti je i genetika. M. se bavi sportom 7 godina, a fleksibilnost nula bodova. Niti to rade na treninzima, niti on ima vremena se uopce time baviti. Par godina smo ga vodili i kiroprakticaru zbog naglog rasta i posebnog polozaja u sportu.)





> Ja ti isto predlazem o*biteljski sport, planinarenje, biciklizam, trcanje, ma moze i puno setanja, obiteljski nogomet.*.. i sl... nesto u opustenoj atmosferi u cemu ce se on osjecat ugodno.





> Joj, obiteljski sport, samo to ne.... :D


O da mislim da djeci treba uzor...  :Wink: 






> svašta s tom djecom uglavnom, gledam ga i mislim se iz kojeg si ti filma ispao, čije si gene pokupio i ko je tebe odgajao da mi je znat


 :Laughing:  bravo za J., tako treba, pravi sportaš  :Klap:

----------


## tangerina

> Pa ja ga razumijem, ja isto ko da imam dva zeluca, kad rucka vise ne mogu ni zalogaj, deserta mogu i dva :D


i ja to razumijem i imam ta dva želuca  :Grin: 

i ne nudim jabuku umjesto slatkog jer prema facebook memeovima to spada u top 3 traume iz djetinjstva
nego tražim da prvo pojede npr šnitu kruha sa sirom, pa onda može nešto slatko (ali manje od onoga što je on zamislio)
ali moj nema problem s viškom kila, prije manjkom

----------


## Lili75

tang ajd pošalji di se mogu naći te traume iz djetinjstva jer mi frendica maloj mršavoj ko štapić brani 100 čuda da pojede i onda dijete jede sve te stvari po rođendanima (ako mame nema)  :Grin: 
a ja bi mamu frendicu uvjerila da joj ništa neće bit djetetu ako nekad pojede kakav slatkiš sebi za gušt.

----------


## tangerina

LOL lili nigdi, šalila sam se  :lool: 
tj moj komentar se odnosio na čest fenomen generacije naših mama i baka, kad ih pitaš "ima li nešto slatko?" dobiješ odgovor "ima jabuka"

ili ono kad su nas pokušavali uvjerit da je isto kinder lada ili eurokrem

u ovoj tvojoj situaciji ja mami frendici ne bih ništa govorila

----------


## Lili75

A tako a ja vec mislila neka se istrazivanja radila.  :Laughing: 

Ma mi smo jako dobre frendice i uvijek mi sama kaze pls reci mi iskreno tako da to nije upitno. Onq ima traume iz djetinjstva jer je bila debela i djecq su je zadirkivala pa sad svom djetetu ne da ni slank kad onqla mama misli da nije gladna bez obzira sto dijete kumi jer je gladno. Dijete iznimno odskace od vrsnjaka po tezini u smiwlu mrsavosti. Zato mislim da faka pretjeruje i ovqko djetetu spadaju sve hlace  :/ 

Dijete uopce nema spontani poriv da uzme ponudjeno ako je gladno nego pitq onako naglas jel bi mama dala ( a mame nigdje na vidiku).

----------


## Lili75

Slank je slano

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Tang meni su kad sam pitala ima li slatkoga govorili da ima pekmeza, a nekad bi mi baba umutila zumanjak sa secerom. Bljak. Tako da je ovo kod nas sigurni i posljedica prevelikw dostupnosti slatkisa.

----------


## cvijeta73

jen, šta nije on imao nekakav problem s jelom, ono nije htio jest bijelo il tako nekako?

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Jeo je samo bijelo :D sad je puno bolje, jede nekoliko jela, ali nikakvo povrce, ali bar je poceo jesti meso. I ne moze jesti s nama za stolom ako mi jedemo nesto sto mu se gadi, sto je gotovo sve sto mi jedemo.
Ma totalni je cudak, a najdraza hrana mu je pazi ovo sushi, znaci sirova riba :? Ali naravno ne svaki sushi nego samo odredjene vrste jer naravno s njim nista ne moze bit jednostavno.

----------


## laumi

Ojoj, jen, stvarno su slicni tvoj i moj. Suosjecam  :Joggler:   :gaah:

----------


## tangerina

> Ma totalni je cudak, a najdraza hrana mu je pazi ovo sushi, znaci sirova riba :? Ali naravno ne svaki sushi nego samo odredjene vrste jer naravno s njim nista ne moze bit jednostavno.


jedan moj prijatelj kaže kako je cijelo djetinjstvo slovio za dijete koje ništa ne voli jest (odrastao u Dalmaciji i mater je kuhala što većina mama ovdje kuha). Dok nije otišao na studij vani i probao razna azijska jela, koja obožava. Sad tvrdi da uopće nije bila stvar u njemu, da mu je mater umjesto pohane piletine radila chicken tikka masala, bila bi to druga priča  :lool:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> jedan moj prijatelj kaže kako je cijelo djetinjstvo slovio za dijete koje ništa ne voli jest (odrastao u Dalmaciji i mater je kuhala što većina mama ovdje kuha). Dok nije otišao na studij vani i probao razna azijska jela, koja obožava. Sad tvrdi da uopće nije bila stvar u njemu, da mu je mater umjesto pohane piletine radila chicken tikka masala, bila bi to druga priča


Ima nesto u tome, ja sam bila vegetarijanka od 15 god dok nisam upoznala muza i otkrila da meso zapravo moze biti fino, socno i ukusno, a ne prepeceni djon kojemu je iscijedjena sva dusa. Doduse ovaj nas weirdo stvarno moze svakakva cuda probati doma, ali je tvrdoglav ko mazga, nece ni probati, onda kad nekim cudom proba skuzi da je fino.

Laumi :gaah:  :Love:

----------


## lamy

Eh evo citav dan stalno razmisljam da li ustvari pretjerujem, da mozda nemam neka ocekivanja ili sl. Ali, bas u tom momentu moje dijete koje je prije sat vremena doslo s polja i sa suprugom vecerala (kod nas je post, tako da je vecera bas obimna i jaka) slhedece:pun tanjir supe crvene-tarhana, pojela malo vise od pola zvrka pite od sira, salate tak-tak, pola snicle tanke,bifteka,uz malo hljeba. Nakon toga je pojela 1 cokoladicu iz bombonjere i sat vremena poslije vecere, govori mi:ja sam gladna. Pitala sam je da li je stvarno gladna, sta joj se jede (odmah je rekla slatko),da nije mozda zedna. Ponudila sam joj bananu koje je pola pojela i kaze da ne moze vise, ali da je i dalje gladna.

----------


## maria71

a je li djeca jedu kad je post ili  ? ako nije niš jela do večere, onda je legitimno gladna .

----------


## cvijeta73

pa ako cijeli dan ne jede nije ni čudo da je gladna  :lool: 
šalim se malo, ne znam jel i ona posti, al tanjur juhe, pola šnicle s malo kruha i taj zvrk pite...pita nešto slatko.  :D

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Podsjetila si me na sina naših prijatelja. U nekoj dobi se počeo debljati od pretjeranog unosa slatkiša (i sve ostale hrane) pa su izbacili iz kuće sve slatko i nezdravo. Pa je mali počeo jesti valjda troduplo slatkog po tuđim kućama. Kod mene (sinov prijatelj je i redovito je kod nas), kod drugih prijatelja, kod baba...To je otišlo toliko daleko da bi tražio od bake da mu kupi nešto slatko pa manično to trpao u usta odjednom da što prije pojede, da ga roditelji ne vide. Sad je stvarno buco. Rekla sam mami i tati da su izazvali kontraefekt ali nisu me ozbiljno shvatili, valjda ne mogu ni pojmiti u kolikim količinama jede van kuće. *Treba im dati slatko da jedu ali nekako to ograničiti i dogovoriti se s babama i prijateljima da se svi pridržavaju istoga*


e to,lako je bilo dok sam jedina ja hranila malu i imala kontrolu nad svim obrocima...a sada saznam da se u vrtiću trampi i svoje crne čokse zamijeni za kinder sranja...
pa svaki put kad ode s nonom u grad kaže da je gladna i iskamči neki croissant,slajić isl...jučer bili na rođendanu i utrpala u sebe smokija,pizze i torte....došo rođak u prizemlje,i nakon igre mi se vrati sa keksima u kosi...nekako se uvijek skupi puno tih prigoda gdje se tamani to smeće...
a i po tome joj ga ja ne mogu nikad davat jer ga dobiva svugde drugo...a tako i jest...mama vještica koja nikad ništa ne da i samo pravi zdrave deserte (puding od avokada + kakao, slajić od zaledjene banane itd...) frustrira me što ih je obožavala kad su bili jedini koje je jela....a sada mi ostavi i da joj to više ne valja... :Evil or Very Mad: 




> tang ajd pošalji di se mogu naći te traume iz djetinjstva jer mi frendica maloj mršavoj ko štapić brani 100 čuda da pojede i onda dijete jede sve te stvari po rođendanima (ako mame nema)   a ja bi mamu frendicu uvjerila da joj ništa neće bit djetetu ako nekad pojede kakav slatkiš sebi za gušt.


ha ha,da u idućem postu nije pisalo da je ta bila pretila u djetinjstvu to je moj opis,he he...
ja mojoj ne branim da se ne zdeblja nego zato što inače tako malo jede da stvarno nema mjesta nekvalitetnoj i junk hrani...
a i zna se da šećer stvara ovisnost te da je djetetu (pa i odraslima) skoro nemoguće imati mjeru i ne pretjerivati...

ugl, ima već neko vrijeme da sam MMu rekla da me strah da ne izazovemo to da kad bude imala svoj đeparac počne manično kupovati sve to što smo joj branili jesti i generalno pretjerivati jer nedavno sam pročitala članak u kojem ona debela USA komičarka, Melissa nešto,govori da je odrasla u velikoj irskoj obitelji te da se sjeća da su je u djetinjstvu tjerali da mora sve pojesti što je na pjatu (kao priča o velikoj gladi iz prošlosti,nema bacanja hrane)...

----------


## sirius

> Eh evo citav dan stalno razmisljam da li ustvari pretjerujem, da mozda nemam neka ocekivanja ili sl. Ali, bas u tom momentu moje dijete koje je prije sat vremena doslo s polja i sa suprugom vecerala (kod nas je post, tako da je vecera bas obimna i jaka) slhedece:pun tanjir supe crvene-tarhana, pojela malo vise od pola zvrka pite od sira, salate tak-tak, pola snicle tanke,bifteka,uz malo hljeba. Nakon toga je pojela 1 cokoladicu iz bombonjere i sat vremena poslije vecere, govori mi:ja sam gladna. Pitala sam je da li je stvarno gladna, sta joj se jede (odmah je rekla slatko),da nije mozda zedna. Ponudila sam joj bananu koje je pola pojela i kaze da ne moze vise, ali da je i dalje gladna.


Ako joj se sat vremena nakon vecere jelo slatko sto joj nisi dala neki posteni desert ( puding ili palacinku , hranjivo a slatko). Jedna cokoladicu iz bombonjere niti ne spominjem pod deseret. Kad jedes ti mozes pojesti samo jednu?  :Smile: 
inace , vecerala je ok, ali daleko od toga da je to neka posebna kolicina.( pola tanjura juhe, pola malog bureka, salata, pola snicle i malo kruha.)

----------


## sirius

Uz pretpostavku da dijete ne posti, vec da je jelo tokom dana.

----------


## cvijeta73

> a i zna se da šećer stvara ovisnost te da je djetetu (pa i odraslima) skoro nemoguće imati mjeru i ne pretjerivati...
> 
> ..


ma ovo ne mora uopće biti tako. skulirana, skuliraj se  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Uz pretpostavku da dijete ne posti, vec da je jelo tokom dana.


I meni se čini malo ono što je lamy napisala, ali teško mi je procijeniti jer se potrebe pojedinaca jako razlikuju.

Samo za ilustraciju - evo što jedu moji (počelo je baš negdje oko 12. godine, ne mogu točno procijeniti).

Doručak:
L. ne pije mlijeko nego jogurt ili čaj s medom, E. je obožavatelj kave, pa pije mlijeko "pofarbano" sa žličicom cappuccino čokolada  :Grin: . Ponekad pije frape, ujutro ili popodne. U frape uz bananu stavlja med. 

Za doručak pojedu kruh s namazom - obično 2 šnite. 

L. voli integralni kruh, pa pojede to sa sirnim namazom ili putrom, uz to ponekad šunku, ponekad bez mesa. Umjesto sirnog namaza ponekad obični sir tipa tilzit ili slično. Od salama voli samo jeger pa to ponekad kupim. 
E. voli topli doručak, pa si ponekad prepeče špek i to jede s kruhom, ali ne češće od 1x tjedno. Zimi si radi tople sendviče iz tostera, ali ne da mu se to često, pa i on uglavnom jede pecivo s putrom ili sirom. On voli i slatko, pa zna dopuniti doručak sa komadićem domaćeg kolača. Obožavaju putar štangice i makovice, pa to ponekad jedu za doručak. Eh, zaboravila sam najbitnije - uvijek imam domaćeg džema, pa je to isto često za doručak. MM to ne preskače. A ponekad baš mm "zabrazdi" pa kupi nutellu (mlađi sin to ne smije, pa jedu stariji i mm  :Rolling Eyes: , ali to nije često). 

Užina:Kad idu u školu, nose sa sobom hranu. L. nosi nešto konkretno, jer nema hranu u školi. Ima kutiju za transport hrane i u njoj nosi pohane ili faširane šnicle, prilog (svježe povrće ili kuhano) i kruh. Za drugi međuobrok nosi još bananu ili putar štangicu punjenu, ponekad kroasan ili krafnu. 
Sad kad su praznici, ne moraju ništa nositi sa sobom nego pljačkaju frižider i špajzu. Neki dan sam ispohala 4 fileta bijelog mesa (obožavaju tanke šnicle, bilo ih je 16). To smo jeli za ručak, a nakon večere je ostao samo jedan  :Grin: . Nije to svaki dan, ali obožavaju "tanko pileće meso" pa kad je dostupno, pojedu sve do kocena. 

Ručak: kod nas je uvijek nešto kuhano, svaki dan se koristi žlica (juha ili varivo, meso, prilog, salata)

Popodnevni međuobrok: voće i keksi ili jogurt i kolač ili kava (bijela) s pecivom, ponekad sladoled...ne mogu se svega ni sjetiti. Ako idu van, ponesu nešto sa sobom ili opljačkaju kvartovsku pekaru zajedno s društvom. Omiljena im je pizza na kriške iz pekare ili pita krumpiruša iz druge pekare.

Večera: ponekad je topla (češće zimi) - ako je što ostalo od ručka, to se pojede, a ako ne - snađi se, druže (tunjevina i slično, sir i vrhnje, šunka, tortilje punjene koječime - mlađi sin je obožavatelj toga i trenutno za punjenje koristi Lidlov "baked beans" - bijeli grah u umaku od rajčice). 

Ja često pečem zlevenke (bazlamače), pogačice ili gris štrudle slane i slatke - uvijek nešto ima. 

* * *
Da moji kroz dan dobiju pola bureka i jogurt, mislim da bi od gladi oglodali noge od stola.

----------


## pulinka

I meni nekako to zvuči kao malo hrane...
Čini mi se da moja pojede više u toku dana, 7 god, 132 cm a samo 25 kg - i to je konačno dodala 2kg u poslednja 2 meseca. 
Otkako se oporavila od zimskih viroza jede stalno, pojede za svaki obrok porciju dovoljnu za odraslog, puno svežeg povrća, i po 2-3 vrste voća, užinu, ogromnu večeru i pre spavanja obavezno traži još nešto da jede jer je gladna  :Shock: . A jede stvarno sve, voli i meso, i jaja, i sve mlečne proizvode.

Naravno, da se ona pita, živela bi samo od slatkiša. A i rodbina je podržava "jer je dete baš mršavo"  :Rolling Eyes: . 
S tim da ja ne pravim problem oko sladoleda, štangle crne čokolade, jednocifrenog broja komada keksića, ne branim nikad domaće kolače, namazan med, pekmez ili nutelu. 
Ali kada mi dete u istom danu pojede maltene sve nabrojano i još cvili za lizalicom, e na to dobijem napad propovedanja o štetnosti slatkiša i vrlini umerenosti i baš me briga da li je mršava i kakve će traume imati...
Doduše, moja je uvek u pokretu. Ako je napolju, trči, šeta, skače, vozi bicikl, penje se, u krajnjem slučaju mahom stoji, retko sedi. Ako je unutra i sedi, pocupkuje joj makar noga ili lupka ruka dok čita/gleda TV. 
Valjda potroši sve što pojede...

----------


## krumpiric

Ja ne bi djetetu dala palačinku ili puding za desert, nema te šanse. Meni je puding masa bez ikakvog smisla, slatko i bljutavo, prašak s mlijekom, a palačinke su mi kompletan obrok koji povremeno dobiju za doručak (čitaj kad se ne žuri na posao aka nedjeljom).  :njam: 

Sto puta radije nešto jako i konkretno, bilo malo nekog jačeg kolača (a i to blagdanom ahahha) ili komad crne čokolade.

Čokolade (crne, ali fiine) imamo doma, može se jest po potrebi. Desert uopće ne smatram dijelom normalne prehrane. Nego povremenom zabavom.

----------


## Beti3

Desert JE dio normalne prehrane. 

Puding je spas kada zbog slomljene vilice osoba ne moze gristi. Nikad vise necu reci rijec protiv pudinga.

Skulirajte se, kako kaze cvijeta.  :Smile:  . Umjerenost je odgovor na sve.

----------


## krumpiric

Moje rečenice sadržavaju riječ: smatram. Očito vi znate, ja moram priznati da nama ovako skroz dobro ide.  :Smile: 

Voće, palačinke, kolače, šejkove, štagod - jedemo ko zaseban zajutrak/međuobrok.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja ne bi djetetu dala palačinku ili puding za desert, nema te šanse. Meni je puding masa bez ikakvog smisla, slatko i bljutavo, prašak s mlijekom, a palačinke su mi kompletan obrok koji povremeno dobiju za doručak (čitaj kad se ne žuri na posao aka nedjeljom). 
> 
> Sto puta radije nešto jako i konkretno, bilo malo nekog jačeg kolača (a i to blagdanom ahahha) ili komad crne čokolade.
> 
> Čokolade (crne, ali fiine) imamo doma, može se jest po potrebi. Desert uopće ne smatram dijelom normalne prehrane. Nego povremenom zabavom.


Kad bolje razmislim, i kod nas je ovako. Desert se ne jede nakon obroka, nego kao međuobrok. Palačinke ili bazlamača su doručak (vikendom) ili večera (bilo kad), kao i slane gris štrudle i razne pogačice, palenta i tako. Čak i kad imamo goste, obično se pojede ručak, pa se napravi pauza, pa kasnije kava i kolači. 

Kolači se jedu popodne uz kavu (obično ispečem jedan pleh vikendom i to potraje dok se ne pojede, a i razdijelimo samcima iz obitelji). Ako nema kolača, mm jede napolitanke (taj dobije tresavicu ako nema nešto slatko za uz kavu). A čokoladu mm često jede u 9 navečer, što je meni nepojmljivo (ja ne bih mogla zaspati da tako nešto pojedem kasno). Kaže da mu je dugo do jutra i vjerojatno ima pravo. Moja mama je dijabetičar (tip 2, na tabletama) pa ima obavezno kasni noćni obrok prije spavanja, da održi razinu šećera u krvi (šalica sojinog mlijeka + pol šnite integralnog kruha). Meni ne paše jesti navečer jer onda ne mogu spavati.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Moje rečenice sadržavaju riječ: smatram.


To ti je posve nepotrebno naglašavati ako nikoga ne citiraš. Tko bi drugi što smatrao doli ti ako je rečenica izjavna.

----------


## krumpiric

A dobro  :Predaja:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> To ti je posve nepotrebno naglašavati ako nikoga ne citiraš. Tko bi drugi što smatrao doli ti ako je rečenica izjavna.


Pa naglasavanje toga nije posve bespredmetno, naime, time se citatelje upucuje na to da smo svjesni da je to mozebitno samo nase stajaliste, a ne nuzno neupitna istina.

----------


## zutaminuta

Rečenica bez "smatram", i sa: prva zahtijeva obrazloženje, a druga ne. Kao odricanje od odgovornosti da stav ima temelj.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa eto, ipak se slazemo da takve dvije recenice nisu semanticki istovjetne.

A stav ima temelj u oba slucaja, samo smo u potonjem svjesniji svojih ogranicenja.

----------


## Peterlin

> Rečenica bez "smatram", i sa: prva zahtijeva obrazloženje, a druga ne. Kao odricanje od odgovornosti da stav ima temelj.


Joj, već vidim kako će ti ovi stavovi doći na naplatu kad ti djeca dođu do puberteta, a možda i prije.... he he he.... Nije to tako daleko kako misliš. Uffff... Kad ti ove tvoje stavove izokrenu i zabodu danevelim kamo, he he he ...

----------


## zasad skulirana

cvijeta, ne znam baš, sve prijateljice koje poznam kažu da ako neće pojest cijelu Milku da šta je imaju uopće jest,da se ne mogu zaustavit na jednom redu....
moj stari je jedini čovjek kojeg poznam da već 20god puši 1-2 cigarete dnevno, a prije toga po kutiju-dvije...
hoću reć, većina sa ovisnim stvarima ipak pretjeruje (a šećer to jest)....ona manjina koja se može kontrolirat je prije u odrasloj a ne dječjoj populaciji...

puding sama pravim,od domaćeg mlijeka,kakaa i tapioke ili konjac brašna...ukusniji od industrijske kemije,čak ga i mala jede...dobro,nije nikad provala kupovni ili onaj instant shit iz kesice... :Grin:   kad već postoji zdrava i ukusna alternativa ne vidim zašto je se ne bi držala...

----------


## cvijeta73

ma ne kažem ja ništa, uvijek je bolje ako nije iz vrećice, ne volem vrećice :D 

samo, ja ne vjerujem, odnosno mislim, odnosno *smatram*  :Grin:  da je to mit, da šećer izaziva ovisnost. kao niti da izaziva hiperaktivnost kod djece.

----------


## tangerina

> puding sama pravim,od domaćeg mlijeka,kakaa i tapioke ili konjac brašna...


ajde još dodaj neke brojke tu, koliko tapioke me zanima, kupila sam je lani, vjerojatno za neki recept koji je sasa stavila  :lool:

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Ja isto smatram da je to mit.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja volim puding iz vrecice  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

> ma ne kažem ja ništa, uvijek je bolje ako nije iz vrećice, ne volem vrećice :D 
> 
> samo, ja ne vjerujem, odnosno mislim, odnosno *smatram*  da je to mit, da šećer izaziva ovisnost. kao niti da izaziva hiperaktivnost kod djece.


Možeš smatrati što hoćeš (tu je taj problem sa smatranjem, jer smatranje ne uklanja potrebu za argumentacijom), činjenica je da šećer izaziva ovisnost. Sirius je već spomenula ranije serotonin.

Zašto je šećer loš:
"If sugar is so bad for us, why do we crave it? The short answer is that *an injection of sugar into the bloodstream stimulates the same pleasure centers of the brain that respond to heroin and cocaine.* All tasty foods do this to some extent—that’s why they’re tasty!—but sugar has a sharply pronounced effect. In this sense it is literally an addictive drug." - nefrolog Richard Johnson, sa Sveučilišta Colorado Denver

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/20...gar/cohen-text

----------


## zutaminuta

> Joj, već vidim kako će ti ovi stavovi doći na naplatu kad ti djeca dođu do puberteta, a možda i prije.... he he he.... Nije to tako daleko kako misliš. Uffff... Kad ti ove tvoje stavove izokrenu i zabodu danevelim kamo, he he he ...


Tebe tvoj mali tako muči?  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

Jao žutaminuta, poanta je bila u razlikovanju znanstveno dokazane činjenice i našeg stava. Moj stav (ja smatram) da desert nije ručak i druga rečenica: meni je puding bljak :D 
Evo potkrijepit ću onim što mislim da je istina, a nisam dvjesto posto sigurna, jer nisam nutricionist - da ne postoji nutritivna potreba za jedenjem visoke doze UH, nakon što se pojela dovoljna doza kombinacije proteina, UH i masti. Naprotiv. 
Ako postoji potreba za jedenjem slatkog odmah nakon obroka, onda *mislim* da se radi o navici, ovisnosti, društvenom momentu, votevr.

----------


## zutaminuta

> ne postoji nutritivna potreba za jedenjem visoke doze UH, nakon što se pojela dovoljna doza kombinacije proteina, UH i masti.


Ili nedovoljnoj količini glavnog obroka. 
Slažem se s napisanim.

----------


## cvijeta73

mislim, usporedba šećera s kokainom i heroinom...nije li to malo smiješno? 
možda djeluje na isti način i stimulira do neke mjere iste centre u mozgu (s naglaskom, nažalost, do neke mjere :D ) ali to nikako ne znači da izaziva ovisnost.

i tu možemo prekinuti rat linkovima, jer niti ću ja tebe, vas uvjeriti niti ti mene  :Grin: 
9 science facts about sugar that are completely false

----------


## krumpiric

Nemam pojma izaziva li šećer ovisnost ili ne, ali ja sam nekoliko puta prestajala jest šećer i svaki put sam imala krize.
Da dodam da sam ja tip osobe ko otac od skulirane, mogu izać vani i pušiti i ne sjetit se cigareta 2tjedna, nisam uopće sklona takvoj ovisnosti. O ničemu.

Kad se već nabacujemo linkovima :D, onda super dokumentarac s pilot istraživanjem  :Smile:  o šećeru. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3892434/

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nemam pojma izaziva li šećer ovisnost ili ne, ali ja sam nekoliko puta prestajala jest šećer i svaki put sam imala krize.
> l]


to je valjda kao s vježbanjem. viš da je j u krizi ako ne trči. 
pita te. nekoga pita za trčat, nekoga pita za slatko. ako pretjeraš i s jednim i s drugim, nije dobro  :lool:

----------


## zutaminuta

Između specijalista za ponašanje u jedenju, ili kako to već prevesti, koji olako zaključi da znanstvenici ne znaju interpretirati skenove mozga, i tima znanstvenika čiji je rad objavljen u Natureu, biram potonje.

No, i bez toga, ajmo opušteno: koliko ljudi znate da su dovoljno čvrst karakter i mogu si odrediti minimalnu količinu slatkog i tog se držati kao pijan plota, koliko poznajete ljudi koji mogu kao Dwayne ne jesti slatko 27 g (a mislim da bi mnogi od nas voljeli da mogu prekinuti tu vezu i samo probuditi se jedan dan bez žudnje za slatkim)?

----------


## krumpiric

> to je valjda kao s vježbanjem. viš da je j u krizi ako ne trči. 
> pita te. nekoga pita za trčat, nekoga pita za slatko. ako pretjeraš i s jednim i s drugim, nije dobro


pa mislim trčanjem se luči endorfin, naravno da izaziva ovisnost ili "ovisnost" - kakogod.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Pa slatko je uzitak. I tesko se odreci uzitka, bilo kakvog, sto ne znaci da je rijec o patologiji. A nisam sigurna ni da je uvijek nuzno odricati se uzitka, u nekoj normalnoj mjeri.

----------


## zutaminuta

Točno. A i što je život bez malih sladostrasti (doduše, ovako sam se opravdavala dok sam pušila i pila). No, na stranu sve to, bitno je imati mjeru.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> ajde još dodaj neke brojke tu, koliko tapioke me zanima, kupila sam je lani, vjerojatno za neki recept koji je sasa stavila


a joj,nemam ti brojke,prvih par puta mi nije dobro ispalo pa sam na kraju odokativnom metodom uspjela sa konjac brašnom...ide ga doslovno pola čajne žličice u malo hladne vode i onda kad se otopi se momentalno mora ulit i pjenjačom dobro miješati mlijeko + kakao (cca 2dcl + velika žlica kakaa)...u protivnom dobiješ grudu....i ostavim vanka hladit,pa preko noći u fridge i sutradan imam konzistenciju kupovnog... verzija sa chiom je samo meni super a sinjorinici ne paše tekstura chie...

bilo je još istraživanja o šećeru,sjećam se da su ima cca 30-40god diskreditirali znanstvenika koji je izašao sa štetnim činjenicama u javnost...mislim da je A. Šupe o tome pisala...kao i neke druge laži koje je plasirala industrija prerađene hrane...

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li to ovaj tekst?
http://istineilaziohrani.blogspot.hr...-o-seceru.html

----------


## Jelena

Malo podizem temu. Ovdje se vecinom pise za stariju djecu.
Mene zanima sto je vama umjerena kolicina za djecu od 2 ili 3 godine? Moj je do godinu dana jeo prilicno zdravu i kvalitetnu hranu. Rekla bih najbolje sto je bilo dostupno. Nikakve slatkise, ni soli, a onda je pomalo dobivao.

Sada mu ja dam vecinom jedan slatkis u danu, to bude jedan kolac, jedna kinder cokoladica. S tim da za dorucak cesto jede zobene pabuljice s mlijekom i medom ili eventualno kruh putar i med. Ne znam sto dobije u vrticu, sigurno dobije poneki petit keks. 

Dijete nije debelo, ali mislim da je sklono debljanju. Ne znam sad tocno, al ima negdje 95 cm i 14kg i to je OK. 

Problem je sto stalno trazi slatkise. Jede stvarno raznoliko i povrce u varivu i sirovo, i meso, i voce, juhe, neke stvari nece, al nebitno. Nisam nikad stavila 20 kinder cokolada na stol da vidim koliko bi pojeo, al neke koje bas ne voli je odbijao (medvjedice i piliće od cokolade...). I ja vecinom skrenem na drugu temu ili kazem da ce dobit poslije rucka. 
MM i ja se ne slazemo oko toga. On kaze da radim ovisnika od njega, u sto ja ne vjerujem. Mislim da radim vecu patologiju zabranom. Jasno mi je na forumu tko ima kakvu poziciju vezanu uz to. Mene samo zanima sto je vama normalno za tu dob? Jesu li dva medvjedica velicine pola malog prsta ili jedna kinder cokoladica svaki dan prezderavanje slatkisima?

----------


## Jelena

Sto se tice kvalitetne hrane, on je dovoljno pojede. Evo danas je vecerao pecenu butternut tikvu blago posoljenu i pokapanu maslinovim, svjeze krastavce, malo suhog sira, pola tanke snite budzole, malo mlijeka. Imala sam par sampinjona pa sam u kapice stavila malo maslinovog i kockicu parmezana, to je htio probati, nije pljunuo, al je meni poklonio ostatak  :Smile:  Bilo je jos toplog prepecenca s cesnjakom i maslinovim, to nije htio ni probati, uzivao je u tikvi. 
Nije da svaki dan kuham veceru, premda on vise voli kada da. Pojede rado rizibizi od bazmati rize i smrznutog graska i malo putra ili pilece bijelo s rostilj tave, mislim dijete normalno i raznovrsno jede. Nekad mu se ne da nesto probati, al je za tu dob zbilja super. I u vrticu se nikad nisu zalili na njegovu prehranu u smislu izbirljivosti.

----------


## kli_kli

Deca razlicito reaguju na zabrane i ogranicenja, a i na slatku hranu. Balans cete pronaci sami, s obzirom da ste vec tome pristupili kriticki. Moj najstariji je po prirodi umeren i neizbirljiv, spreman na promenu i svestan da se prehrambene navike mogu menjati, ako postoji potreba. Drugi sin se poprilicno istraumirao u K razredu jer je uciteljica dozvoljavala sve moguce slatkise u neogranicenim kolicinama, i tu mu je valjda doslo do konflikta s onim sto smo ga naucili kod kuce. Godinama smo posle vagali sta je 'bad' a sta nije, s tim da smo uvek insistirali da nista sto je jestivo nije 'bad' per se. Treca... ajme. Ona je sva uragan i s 2 godine imala je i uraganski odnos prema hrani. Tu sam se jako morala zamisliti. Bila je sposobna pojesti 5-6 banana odjednom (inace je veliko, veoma aktivno i misicavo dete). Ajde banane i nekako, ali bila je i cookie-monster. Tu sam balansirala. Nekad bih je pustila da pojede vise nego sto ja mogu podneti :D, ali bi onda u medjuvremenu pricale (koliko se s njom moglo, jer je kasnila s govorom, prava je mala zverka) i ipak je to urodilo plodom u smislu da i sad s 6 jede sve i da nije zavisnica o slatkisima (iako ih i dalje obozava). Cetvrta je pocela da jede veoma dobro i nije pravila nikakve razlike medju namirnicama. Sta joj das, jela bi. E sad, ona je dete broj 4 i sad u kuci imamo svasta sto nismo imali za dete 1 i 2, pa cak ni za 3 (jer je najstariji sad skoro teenager). Naravno da jede vise slatkisa nego prvo i drugo dete, ali sad se vec izgradila kultura ishrane da je prosto nemoguce da zapadne u neki ekstrem, plus je ona vec normalno verbalna i mozemo joj sve objasniti. 
Moje je misljenje da treba ispostovati decje impulse i moderirati ih tako da ne stvorimo traume (to sto tvoj muz govori), ali da je najbitnije da porodica kao celina ima pozitivan odnos prema hrani. Jako je pozeljno da se hrana sprema kod kuce i da ukucani zajedno jedu... 

Na pitanje o mini medvedicima i kinder cokoladici dnevno mi se cini retoricko - normalno da nije prezderavanje slatkisima, tj. jako je daleko od toga.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Jasno mi je na forumu tko ima kakvu poziciju vezanu uz to. Mene samo zanima sto je vama normalno za tu dob? Jesu li dva medvjedica velicine pola malog prsta ili jedna kinder cokoladica svaki dan prezderavanje slatkisima?


Stojim nad ovim minutama, i ne znam kako da sročim, ovdje znam da ima puno “pazitelja na šećer i kupovne slatkiše”,
ali kad je “sezona parkića” ono što vidim je da većina djece u toj dobi samo u parkiću pojedu puno više... ko nas u park (svi valjda osim mene) ne dolaze ako na stolu nije kila-dvije slatkiša i grickalica. I onda svi trče oko toga... nisam jednom vidjela dijete od 3 godine da će pojesti i sladoled... i još par šaka smokija ili puno više od jedne napolitanke... tako da mi je ova količina koju spominješ “smiješna” u odnosu na neke kontekste. 

Prije ere zdrave hrane u vrtićima, moja je tad bila jaslice, odmah nakon ručka teta je imala kutiju keksa i dobivali bi po keks-dva (možda i tri) svaki u dobi od cca 15-18 mjeseci. Samo tada dakle odmah nakon ručka bi pojeli 1-2-3 keksa. Ne petit keks, nego moto ili napolitanku. A da ne pričam koliko je još prilika u danu da dobiju / traže slatko.

Tako da ne znam sto bi rekla je l normalno. Osvješteni će procijeniti mislim da je količina koju spominješ taman taman, ali prema onome sto vidim oko sebe “nije normalno koliko malo daješ”  :Wink: .

Ja ne znam sto bih rekla jer se sa srednjom od prvog dana dohrane borim s hranom, a kasnije i sa slatkišima, ali sigurno je u toj dobi jela više šećera od ovog sto spominješ.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Nisam nikad stavila 20 kinder cokolada na stol da vidim koliko bi pojeo, al neke koje bas ne voli je odbijao (medvjedice i piliće od cokolade...). I ja vecinom skrenem na drugu temu ili kazem da ce dobit poslije rucka.


Još i ovo. Čitam i ne znam shvaćam li dobro, i pitam se zašto si na ovoj temi  :Laughing: .
Ako ti prolazi to “skrenem temu ili poslije ručka”. Moja ne bi pojela ni doručak ni ručak i bila bi u stanju dugo vrištati da dobije svih 20, kakva jedna  :Grin: .

----------


## Kaae

Ja se slazem s ovim sto pise kli_kli, samo je kod mene dvoje djece. 

Cini mi se da oboje imaju zdrav odnos prema hrani, iako imaju (samo?) pet i dvije godine. Ono sto nam je oduvijek bilo bitno je da se slatkisi ne tretiraju kao nagrada, pa cak niti kao neka posebna poslastica, vec da su dio nekakvog dnevnog unosa hrane. Dakle, ima dana kad se pojede muffin, dana za cokoladu, dana kad nema niceg takvog na jelovniku. Od najranijih dana su im ti neki deserti ponudjeni kao sastavni dio obroka (ne nuzno na istom tanjuru/u isto vrijeme, iako se nekad dogadja da je tako) s glavnim jelom i s vremenom je doslo do toga da oboje jedu samo kad su gladni, ukljucujuci i vecinu slatkisa/deserta. Oboje znaju gdje se u kuci nalaze cokolade i slicno, ali ne uzimaju i ne jedu sami, cak i kad je ostavljeno na stolu. Imam osjecaj da, zato sto je dostupno i ne smatra se necim posebnim, jednostavno ne osjecaju potrebu pojesti nesto ili traziti ako im se stvarno ne jede. Oboje nisu izbirljivi (sto god to zapravo znacilo  :lool: ), cak su i prilicno avanturisticki raspolozeni pogotovo za minesotansku djecu, ali recimo da bih rekla da stariji onako generalno vise voli "oblizeke", ali u isto vrijeme mala puno otvorenije trazi slatkis.  

Ovaj dio s neuzimanjem hrane/slatkisa nismo nikad "ucili" kao takav, ali moguce da je to jednostavno tako sto ih od najranijih dana, igrom slucaja, ucimo da se hrana ne smije jesti ako ne znaju sto je jer su oboje alergicari. Stariji prilicno dobro razumije sto to znaci, a mladja vjerojatno ne, no svakako je navikla da djeca (i odrasli) oko njih jedu sve i svasta, a da oni ne sudjeluju, ili jedu nesto drugo. 

U svakom slucaju, ni meni se ne cini da je kolicina deserta koju spominjes stvarno daleko od prezderavanja. Ja bih mozda, ponekad, ponudila tog medvjedica ili dva uz rucak, kad trazi, umjesto uvjetovanja da ce doci poslije rucka. Najgore sto se moze dogoditi je da ce pojesti dva medvjedica, a zbog njih tri zlice manje neceg drugog. (I onda mozda nece smatrati medvjedice izuzetno posebnim, ako je u tome uopce "problem".)

----------


## Vrci

Kod nas su slatkisi uvijek dostupni. Malac svaki dan pojede nesto. Nekad vise,nekad manje. Nekad nista,pa si uzme bananu

Ne branim mu slatkise jer imam osjecaj da bi mu tek tad bili wow i da ne bi znao stati

Jucer je eto pojeo 2 kinder cokolade i grickao smokice. Nekome bi se od tog dizala kosa na glavi,al kod nas to nije najveca katastrofa

----------


## Lili75

Jelena
Pa to je jako mala kolicina slatkisa, nemas se sta brinut oko toga.
Ja nisam za zabrane (ali ne ni za neogranicene kol.) jer sva djeca kiju znam  koji imaju snevne limite prezderavaju se  slatkisima kad su u prilici (npr.djecji rodjendani i al.).

I auper da ti hoce jesti ta neka super zdrava jela.

----------


## Jurana

Ne znam, meni se ne čini da bi slatkiši trebali biti dio svakodnevne prehrane. U nas je obiteljsko pravilo da se slatkiši jedu vikendom i da je to hrana za povremeno.
Nisu to velike količine, daleko od toga. Ali svejedno, ne bih svaki dan.

Doduše, meni je često muka od slatkog pa mi pomisao na svakodnevno uzimanje toga izaziva blago gađenje

----------


## pulinka

> MM i ja se ne slazemo oko toga. On kaze da radim ovisnika od njega, u sto ja ne vjerujem. Mislim da radim vecu patologiju zabranom. Jasno mi je na forumu tko ima kakvu poziciju vezanu uz to. Mene samo zanima sto je vama normalno za tu dob? Jesu li dva medvjedica velicine pola malog prsta ili jedna kinder cokoladica *svaki dan* prezderavanje slatkisima?


Ja samo koju reč na ovo "svaki dan". Pa eto, da se usudim da kažem da mooožda detetu od 2-3 godine koje jede normalno i raznovrsno, i još često slatki doručak i možda koji keksić u vrtiću, mooožda stvarno nije potrebna poslastica kod kuće baš svaki dan. 
Da li je to velika količina slatkog - ni blizu, to je krajnje umereno, i da, većina dece jede puno više slatkog  u tom uzrastu. Da li će napraviti neku štetu zdravlju -ne, pretpostavljam da neće. 
Samo nisam sigurna da je detetu potrebno, uz svu tu divnu raznovrsnu hranu koju dobije i pojede, stvarati naviku da su kupovni slatkiši redovan deo dnevne ishrane.
A evo, Jurana je bila brža.

----------


## pulinka

A za prežderavanje na rođendanima - ja očekujem prežderavanje na rođendanima. Moji se prežderavaju na tuđim rođendanima. I druga deca se prežderavaju na našim rođendanima. Kakav je to rođendan bez prežderavanja :D?
Mislim, da verovatno je to užasno nepristojno, samo ja to ne gledam tako - pa to je proslava, ni mi odrasli često nismo uzor umerenosti na proslavama. Davati deci slatkiše svaki dan između ostalog i da bi bili umereni na rođendanima mi je onako, bez efekta :D.

----------


## Mima

Meni je to potpuno normalno, i slatkiše smo baš 'ograničavali' na način - čokoladica poslije ručka. Doduše ne mogu se baš sjetiti od koje je to dobi počelo.

U svakom slučaju odnos moje kćeri prema slatkišima mi je odličan, obožava ih, ima ih na potpunom raspolaganju, jede ih, ali vrlo umjereno. Recimo, još ima slatkiša od Božića (iako joj MM i ja aktivno pomažemo u trošenju).
Je li to posljedica 'odgoja' ili je naprosto takvo dijete, prije bih rekla ovo drugo.

----------


## Mima

Mislim da se ne radi samo o rođendanima, rođendani su samo simptom. Djeca će kad-tad postati samostalna u hranjenju, pa bi onda mogla početi nadoknađivati ono što im je bilo uskraćivano.
Ili će se baš držati onoga što su naučila u roditeljskom domu, tko zna. Vidjela sam i jedne i druge primjere.

----------


## bubekica

I R su slatkisi uvijek dostupni, a smije uzeti jedan nakon rucka, ako pojede dovoljno. Njoj je hrana toliko nebitna da joj nikad nije palo na pamet traziti 2. Kad odabere nesto zbilja sitno kak slatkis onda je moram nagovarati sa uzme vise.

----------


## pulinka

> Mislim da se ne radi samo o rođendanima, rođendani su samo simptom. Djeca će kad-tad postati samostalna u hranjenju, pa bi onda mogla početi nadoknađivati ono što im je bilo uskraćivano.


Verovatno, ako se osećaju uskraćeno. 
Nemam pojma da li se moji tako osećaju.
 Mi jednostavno oduvek kupujemo slatkiše neredovno, kad stignemo, kad se setimo ili ih poželimo, ne pravimo zalihe po kući. I onda pojedemo odjednom malo veću količinu, tipa 250 g keksa nas četvoro, ili 3-4 kinder štanglice po detetu, a ne jednu. Da li je to bolje ili gore nego da deca razvijaju svakodnevnu umerenost, ne znam. Samo kažem da je i to mogući način razmišljanja i življenja, da kupovni slatkiš ne mora biti obavezan deo svakodnevne ishrane, nego povremena poslastica.

----------


## Jelena

Ja se sa svima slažem  :Smile: 

Upravo to mislim da će netko dijete naučiti jesti po jedan slatkiš, a drugo će baš otići u drugu krajnost.
Meni je problem što sam ja hraniteljica i što mali čim mene vidi govori da je gladan, a u barem 50 % slučajeva će na pitanje što bi jeo odgovoriti - čokoladicu. I ja mislim da me testira, jer ako mu ponudim autić od čokolade (dobio od bake), neće, nego hoće kinder čokoladicu. Neće ni svaki kolač. Eno sad sam radila u subotu baš super kolač gdje sam izmiješala jabuke, orahe, bademe i putar i zapekla, gore prelila klasični biskvit s malo praška za pecivo i kad se to ispeklo okrenula i stavila gore sloj od 3-4 mm šlaga. Tih pečenih jabuka s orasima je valjda 2-3 cm, tijesta možda 1-2 cm i malo šlaga, njemu to nije fino, samo poliže šlag. A jede inače i jabuke i orahe i bademe i putar. Baš me s tim čokoladicama cima i ja mislim da je zato jer mu jedino za njih kažem da može malo dobiti jer nije zdravo. On je verbalno vrlo iznadprosječan i može se s njim lijepo razgovarati.

Jesmo zbilja imali fazu da smo rezanje noktiju nagrađivali s hranom - često s brusnicama ili datuljama, njih voli. Al mu i tu ograničim jer se bojim da će ga napuhati, jednom je mene satrlo kad sam u avionu pojela vrećicu suhog voća i onda se bojim za njega. Neki dan je tražio nagradu za rezanje noktiju pa sam mu za nagradu pustila pjesmicu  :Smile: 

Hoću reći, da ja procjenjujem da me gnjavi s čokoladicama jer je "zabranjeno voće". Sad me više s brusnicama ne napada kao nekad kad sam mu davala po 5-6 kom, činilo mi se da je zbilja premali za veće količine, da će ga trbuh boliti. Sad sam kaže koliko će. Nekad kaže 18, pa ja kažem da će mu 8 biti dosta i u pravilu je s tim zadovoljan. Nema on još dobru sliku koliko je to 18.

A MM misli isto kao Jurana da je OK jesti vikendom jednu čokoladicu. S čim bih se ja i složila da ne moram ja stalno smišljati kako da mu ne dam, jer sam ja hraniteljica.

Inače mali ne zna što je nutella, nikad ju nije probao, iako mi znamo pred njim doručkovati. Nikad mu nisam dala bombon i nadam se da nije ni u vrtiću dobio, vidim samo neke suhe kekse da izvuku. Kad kupimo sladoled, kupimo 2 komada, jedan za MM-a i jedan za mene i malog (ja sam puno brža  :Smile: ). Jeo je u životu štapiće i ribice i one neke "zdrave" Bio smokije, a nije jeo čips, ni ostale slane grickalice. Dobio je lizaljku od svetog nikole u vrtiću, ja sam mu rekla da je to loptica na štapiću i on je to primio zdravo za gotovo. Onako, trudim se da ne napravim od njega dijete koje se čudi grickalicama i slatkišima i trpa bjesomučno kad otkrije. Bili smo na rođendanu pred koji dan, nije uopće jeo kolače, nego je jeo slane kiflice.

Zašto uopće pišem je što mi MM prečesto prigovori što mu dan čokoladicu i neki sam dan prilično burno reagirala pa je taj "razgovor" prilično loše završio. Onda sam počela propitivati je l zbilja nitko ne daje djeci slatkiše. Ovdje vidim da je Jurana na tragu MM-a, al vjerojatno ne mora djetetu svaki dan reći 4 puta da mu ne da čokoladicu. To je dob propitivanja i ja riješim nekad čokoladicu i tako da kažem da nemam, al da imam 6 ribica. On voće jede normalno, tako da je to druga kategorija. Jede apsolutno sve voće koje sam mu ponudila: jabuke, kruške, jagode, borovnice, dinju, lubenicu, banane, naranče, čak i limun, mandarine, maline, nemam pojma više što sam mu davala, gricka sirove mrkve, krastavce, sve žitarice koje i mi jedemo - rižu, proso, zob, bulgur, kuskus, raž, sezam... Onak - zadovoljna sam kako sam mu razvila kulturu raznolike ishrane, zahvalan je suigrač  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

I da, krajem ljeta kad smo se vratili kući, kupovala sam od ivkovića sok od jabuke, onaj s pipom, i stajao je u kuhinji. On je stalno tražio, ja sam ograničavala, što zbog debljanja, što zbog toga jer ne zna dobro zube oprati. Bio je totalno opsjednut s tim sokom, udebljao se i na kraju smo maknuli sok. Sad sam neki dan kupila, bio je na akciji. Pitao me par puta, odmah bih mu dala, jer mu stalno curi nos pa sam mislila nek pije bilo što i vrlo brzo nije više bila fora. Pokušavao je sam pustiti na pipu, ja sam mu par puta ponovila da je pipa napravljena tako da djeca ne mogu otvoriti i sad ne dira više. Pije ujutro nezaslađeni biljni čaj, u vrtiću dobije onaj slatki užasni (piše na meniju da nije zaslađen, a nije istina), mislim da mu se ne sviđa, mi zbilja doma imamo fine čajeve, to je moj fetiš, većinom pije vodu, uz večeru mlijeko ili jogurt, kakao sam mu par puta napravila, nije impresioniran. Tata pije kakao, nas dvoje mlijeko.

----------


## Jelena

I tak, da ne gnjavim, puno hvala na odgovorima i mišljenjima. Različiti smo i mi i djeca. Problem je što različito procjenjujemo situaciju MM i ja, što je inače rijetka situacija. Ja se bojim da će iz zabrana i ograničenja proizaći ekstrem i dok god on jede normalno ostalu hranu, meni je OK da dobije mali slatkiš, a MM misli da ću napraviti ovisnika o čokoladi. A i nije zapravo svaki dan čokoladica, premda često zaista je, nekad su štapići, nekad brusnice, nekad ribice, nekad bućine koštice...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Mislim da trebaš čekati da otopili i onda poslati MM-a u prvi veći park na nekoliko sati. Neće ti više nikad ništa reći.  :Grin: 

Evo samo jedan primjer... ljetos s frendicom s njezinim malim koji ima 4 god. Pojeo je 2 ledokinga i popio sok samo u tih 2 sata sto smo bili skupa. Curilo je, i ona je pomagala, al puno je i on pojeo.

Ja u RL poznajem samo dvoje djece među bliskim ljudima koja jedu hranu kao tvoje, ostali su neka sredina između uravnoteženog i ovog, a to je “tipična” prehrana djece koja izvoljevaju: pohano meso i krumpiri, bolonjez, možda jedna vrsta voća, juha samo s rezancima i mrkvom bez komada ičeg drugog, plus goleme količine slatkiša i grickalica. A takvih znam poprilično.

----------


## Jurana

Znam ih i ja, i svi su do 5. razreda postali ako ne pretili, a onda s viškom

----------


## Jelena

> Mislim da trebaš čekati da otopili i onda poslati MM-a u prvi veći park na nekoliko sati. Neće ti više nikad ništa reći.


 :Grin:  ne znaš ti MM-a. 

I ja se čudim parkiću i tim sladoledima što padaju po toboganima pa netko i ne obriše. Ja sam prošlu sezonu znala spremiti jabuke u kutijicu ili tako nešto. Čuvalice s jednogodišnjacima izlaze s junk hranom, a nepotrebno, djeca su zadovoljna igrajuć se vani, što sad moraju nešto s tim prljavim rukama i žvakati. 
Već se bojim sljedeće sezone  :Smile:

----------


## sasa

Ja sam na Juraninom tragu. Kod nas se slatko jede uglavnom vikendom. Iznimno ce pojesti slatko i kroz tjedan, no to je rijetko. Nije to stvar zabrana nego nase ideje uravnotezene prehrane. Ne mislim da je nuzno svaki dan jesti slatko. Stariji je umjeren po naravi i nikada se ne prezderava nigdje, mala je neumjerena i ta ce na rockasu strpati 67 stapica istodobno u usta. Meni veliki problem predstavaljaju parkovi jer roditelji njezinih vrsnjakinja stvarno svaki dan u park donose cipseve i smokice i zapravo se nalazim u nelagodnoj poziciji jer mi nije prihvatljivo da se jede junk svaki dan, a ovako ju izoliram od ostalih:/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Znam ih i ja, i svi su do 5. razreda postali ako ne pretili, a onda s viškom


Razumijem o čemu pričaš. Ali ima i drugih primjera, evo moja mala će uskoro 5 godina, nema ni punih 15 kg u odjeci. A hrana joj je uglavnom škrob i ne uvijek zdravo pripremljeno meso jer jedino to hoće jesti. Oko 30% obroka joj uspijem uvaliti zdraviji obrok, u 70% slučajeva će jesti bijelo tijesto, bijeli kruh, krumpire. I sitna je i sitna. Jednostavno jede malo. (Dajem joj dovoljno masnoća, pazim da dobije masno).

----------


## Danka_

Off topic, iznenadilo me malo da itko daje gljive djetetu od 2 godine, mene su učili da ne prije 12 godina.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ne znaš ti MM-a. 
> 
> I ja se čudim parkiću i tim sladoledima što padaju po toboganima pa netko i ne obriše. Ja sam prošlu sezonu znala spremiti jabuke u kutijicu ili tako nešto. Čuvalice s jednogodišnjacima izlaze s junk hranom, a nepotrebno, djeca su zadovoljna igrajuć se vani, što sad moraju nešto s tim prljavim rukama i žvakati. 
> Već se bojim sljedeće sezone


falaisusu da ne moram više ić u park, ajme šta me je to nerviralo. i jabuke i banane i smoki i štapići. ali i voda. odu na sat vremena u park i čim dođu, odmah vade za jest i za pit. kao da su na logorovanju, a ne u parku koji je 5 min udaljen od stana ako i dijete obuzme neobjašnjiva glad i žeđ. 

nedaj bože bez boce vode i tapervera s voćem/smokijem, ovisno o sklonosti zdravoj prehrani, doć u park, svi te gledaju s onim sažaljivim pogledom jadno dijete.

----------


## jelena.O

Moji nikad nisu uzimali od drugih u parku,eventualno bi dobili jabuku,bananu,vodu i išli smo na više sata u park.
Nemam problema s tuđima moji znaju da ne smiju žicqti okolo

----------


## Jelena

> Ja sam na Juraninom tragu. Kod nas se slatko jede uglavnom vikendom. Iznimno ce pojesti slatko i kroz tjedan, no to je rijetko. Nije to stvar zabrana nego nase ideje uravnotezene prehrane. Ne mislim da je nuzno svaki dan jesti slatko. Stariji je umjeren po naravi i nikada se ne prezderava nigdje, mala je neumjerena i ta ce na rockasu strpati 67 stapica istodobno u usta. Meni veliki problem predstavaljaju parkovi jer roditelji njezinih vrsnjakinja stvarno svaki dan u park donose cipseve i smokice i zapravo se nalazim u nelagodnoj poziciji jer mi nije prihvatljivo da se jede junk svaki dan, a ovako ju izoliram od ostalih:/


Pa evo, meni se to isto čini, jedno dijete je prihvatilo obiteljski ritam, a drugo će grabiti svaku priliku, iz iste kuće. 

Očito nas ima više kojima to jako smeta, al nismo u istom parku  :Smile: 

Baš sam znatiželjna što će biti na proljeće, kad i drugi izađu s djecom van. Zadnjih mjeseci s izuzetkom snježnih dana, samo mi hodamo po vani i ništa ne nosimo. To je meni baš bitno. Al se prepričava ispočetka i ispočetka kako smo išli biciklom po kiflicu u pekaru neki dan prije snijega.

----------


## Jelena

Kod nas se roditelji oboružaju hranom i idu po djecu u vrtić, jer im djeca neće jesti variva.

----------


## bubekica

Joj mi se tog soka nikako tjesiti. Uvela sam ga prije 2 rodjendana jer je odbila vodu ljeti pa sam stavljala u omjeru 1:3 i nikako ga izbaciti...

----------


## martinaP

> Joj mi se tog soka nikako tjesiti. Uvela sam ga prije 2 rodjendana jer je odbila vodu ljeti pa sam stavljala u omjeru 1:3 i nikako ga izbaciti...


Dijete br.1: voda je jedino pice, 3x godisnje popije sok

Dijete br.2 (iz iste obitelji  :Grin: ): nikad vodu nije prihvatila, popije gutljaj kad je vec na pol puta do dehidracije. Umjesto soka nakuhavam joj caj, stavim steviju, to prolazi. A mora puno piti jer je muci kronicni zatvor.

----------


## jelena.O

a ne hoda bez šećera/stevije?

----------


## martinaP

Ne.

----------


## Ginger

dijete br.1 - vrlo umjerena u slatkisima
dijete br.2 - jako umjerena, cesto i odbije
dijete br.3 - dozlaboga neumjerena, krade slatkise dok ne gledam, jednom prilikom na rodjendanu sama pojela vrecicu kiki bombona u pol sata sto su se igrali u drugoj sobi (ona me i inace kosta zivaca, jel...)
slatkisi su im uvijek bili dostupni, sad su na visim policama zbog Trojkice  :Rolling Eyes: 

piju vodu, sok u posebnim prilikama, Trojkica bi ti naravno stalno...
i tak...isti obitelj...

a da, djecje parkice i inace mrzim, a cekaju me jos godine istoga, jadna li sam...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ginger  :Laughing:  . Dovedi mi trojkicu na druženje s mojom dvojkicom  :Very Happy: .

Glede parkića, izračunala sam da ću u njima boraviti ukupno 16 godina kad valjda prestanu.

----------


## Jadranka

> ne znaš ti MM-a. 
> 
> I ja se čudim parkiću i tim sladoledima što padaju po toboganima pa netko i ne obriše. Ja sam prošlu sezonu znala spremiti jabuke u kutijicu ili tako nešto. Čuvalice s jednogodišnjacima izlaze s junk hranom, a nepotrebno, djeca su zadovoljna igrajuć se vani, što sad moraju nešto s tim prljavim rukama i žvakati. 
> Već se bojim sljedeće sezone


A ja sam skuzila da kad (moji i iz moje rodbine) klinci prolupaju, da im je pao secer, i da im hitno treba doza klope... pa poznjopaju... i opet se dobro slazu :D

----------


## Kaae

Nama su parkovi drugacije dostupni pa je normalno da ljudi vade cijeli rucak, a ne grickalice. I ne znam, mojima nikad nije palo na pamet da me traze McDonalds ili pizzu zato sto su drugi jeli. Ali opet, mozda je to do alergija. Mladja moze jesti samo hranu pripremljenu kod kuce, a i veliki je svjestan da ne moze uvijek sve sto i ostali. Na rodjendanima se nikako ne prezderavaju, ponekad uopce ne jedu. Mislim da su zadnji put u nedjelju jeli nesto slatko.

Za gljive, nisam nikad (osim na Rodi) cula preporuke da se ne jedu do neke dobi, ali i da su jestive valjda 2 sata i 3 minute, a i to samo ako su u kartonskom skarniclu. Kod mene gljive stoje u frizideru tjednima (kod mene = ducani, u nasem frizideru se pojedu kroz par dana). Moja mladje dijete nije probalo (alergije... kasni dosta s nekom hranom), a veliko u pravilu ne voli.

----------


## Ginger

e Bubilo moja...bas bih mogla, pa tko prezivi - pricat ce  :lool: 
ja sam na onoj tvojoj temi tako suosjecala s tobom  :Grin: 
pisu ono neki, kao nije ni djetetu lako, a ja si mislim, ma pusti dijete, treba Bubilo prezivjeti sve to  :lool:

----------


## kli_kli

Moze vam se i moja Lunica pridruziti, znakovito je i ona broj tri. Juce je prvi put poslana u direktorovu kancelariju u skoli :D Kosta zivaca, ali ta energija je u stvari zanimljiva i delom je i zbog toga obozavam.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Moram se javiti na onu temu...  :Wink: .
Imam nešto za obaviti ovih dana prvo, a kad se uhvatim vremena pišem tamo.

----------


## marta

I moj treci ko da je iz gladi utekao, taj samo prica o hrani, stalno virka u frizider, uvije gleda sta bi mu bilo fino. Uzas. Klasicni francuski kuhar, veliki Pelaprat mu je omiljeno stivo. Sve njegove provale osim par iznimaka ticale su se ili sise ili hrane. On se negdje u dobi od dvije godine budio placuci, jer je sanjao npr tortu a nije ju mogao pojesti u snu...

----------


## sirius

> I moj treci ko da je iz gladi utekao, taj samo prica o hrani, stalno virka u frizider, uvije gleda sta bi mu bilo fino. Uzas. Klasicni francuski kuhar, veliki Pelaprat mu je omiljeno stivo. Sve njegove provale osim par iznimaka ticale su se ili sise ili hrane. On se negdje u dobi od dvije godine budio placuci, jer je sanjao npr tortu a nije ju mogao pojesti u snu...


 :Grin: 
Potvrdujem da je kod marte tako.

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:  ahaaaahaaaaa
nije ju mogao pojesti  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Ima tu po forumu hrpa njegovoh bisera. Jedno jutro se probudio i skuzio da mu je tata vec doruckovao i polazi na posao. I trk u kuhinju. I onda izlazi razocarano: "Kakav je tooo otac svome sinu... Nije mi nista tunjevine ostavio..."

Sirius se sjeca epizode kad smo rostiljali pa smo svoj djeci spekli pilece batke. Al nitko od njih nije htio te batke, pa ih je Vid sve pojeo. Trebam li reci da to nije bilo sve sto je pojeo?

----------


## Lili75

Jelena ovo sto sam procitala, nemas se sto brinuti. I nemoj se cuditi ako s vremenom smanji vrste hrane koju jede.

Moji su u toj dobi jeli svasta a onda su poceli izvojevati. Mala voli vise povrce a mali meso.

Sad cekam da pocnu jesti sve vise namirnica kako rastu. Al nacelno zadovoljna sam s njihovom prehranom.slatkise jedu par x tjedno umjereni su. Vise su jeli slatko dok su bili manji.

Ni ja ne jedem slatko nesto, tu i tamo.
Ja bih rekla da uz prehranu treba vodit racuna i o sportu jer se puno roditelja fokusira na unos hrane al ne na potrosnju unesenog.

Djeca trebaju jesti, rastu al se trebaju i kretati, trositi.

----------


## marta

Tako je. Ovaj moj trpa ko nespasen al jos se nije pretvorio u kuglu. Iako meni to stvarno zna ici na zivce (on je u stanju pojesti cijelo peceno pile), uglavnom se brinem oko toga da se dovoljno krece.

----------


## Kosjenka

Moj prvorodjeni vikendom doruckuje barem dva slijeda  :Smile: . 
Moji jedu koliko god da im se da jucer su sami pojeli veliku milku, pa s gostima jos jednu i na to palacinke s nutelom. Rekla sam da bi  do vikenda trebali biti na ciscenju, danas su opet jeli palacinke kod moje mame i popili toplu cokoladu u bircu.

----------


## casa

Moji jedu svasta svugdje,  na moju radost.  Zicaju i dijele po parku.  Jedino sok ne piju osim na Božić i Uskrs,  jer ga ne kupujemo.

----------


## kli_kli

Da, kretanje je definitivno kljucno. Luna sta god pojede u stvari potrosi. Samo je u jednom periodu bila nemrsava, inace ni 1% ne izgleda kao neki mali zdera :D
Ali ona je tek s 4 godine pocela da hoda, do tada bukvalno nije hodala, samo je trcala. (prohodala s 10m i ODMAH trcala).

----------


## marta

> ahaaaahaaaaa
> nije ju mogao pojesti


Jos sam se nečega sjetila. Kad je progovorio, glavne riječi su bile ulij, maži, reži.

----------


## kli_kli

> Jos sam se nečega sjetila. Kad je progovorio, glavne riječi su bile ulij, maži, reži.


Hahahaha, odmah aktivna vrsta reci u svrhu sto efikasnijeg jedenja :D

----------


## annie84

> falaisusu da ne moram više ić u park, ajme šta me je to nerviralo. i jabuke i banane i smoki i štapići. ali i voda. odu na sat vremena u park i čim dođu, odmah vade za jest i za pit. kao da su na logorovanju, a ne u parku koji je 5 min udaljen od stana ako i dijete obuzme neobjašnjiva glad i žeđ. 
> 
> nedaj bože bez boce vode i tapervera s voćem/smokijem, ovisno o sklonosti zdravoj prehrani, doć u park, svi te gledaju s onim sažaljivim pogledom jadno dijete.


Ajde još koliko-toliko u parku, ali ja to promatram u dječjim kazalištima i kosa mi se diže na glavi. U Trešnji zadnji put aaaaaaaaa

----------

